# Blutelfen - Wieso so unbeliebt?!



## Nehar (30. August 2008)

Heyho,


ich lese oft in WoW Foren wie kacke doch Blutelfen sind. Männliche Blutelfen sehen schwul aus und weibliche sind viel zu niedlich. Dabei finde ich, sehen sie doch den Nachtelfen ziemlich ähnlich. Und bei der Allianz beschwert sich ja auch niemand, über keine Rasse. 
Oft höre ich das Blutelfen doch garnicht zur Horde gehören würden, aber Story technisch tuen sie das doch. Und so wie die sich geben (Arrogant, Hinterlistig, gehen über leichen um ihr ziel zu erreichen etc) eigentlich auch. 

Und ich finde so Blutelfen haben doch schon Style wenn man ihnen ein richtiges aussehen gibt. Ich mein, wenn man will kann jede Rasse scheiße aussehen ^.^



Also, wieso sind Blutelfen so unbeliebt und wieso wird so oft ihre löschung oder verschiebung gefordert? Einfach ein komplex dieser Hordler spieler, die sich einreden wie böse sie sind? Oder gibt es da doch einen geschichtlichen Hintergrund, o.Ä, den ich nicht kenne? 


Danke


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. August 2008)

ich fidne männliche nachtelfen schwul :X (deswegen spiele ich ne weibliche ,weil die auhc so schön healt^^)
ja und sie sehen männliche blutelfen auch ähnlich also finde ich dsie auch so :X 
das is meine meinung also bitte ignoren^^


----------



## ChevesieLane (30. August 2008)

und ich finde das blutelfen gar nich so unbeliebt sind, also is doch eine der meißtgespielten rasse auf der hordler seite


----------



## Ferago (30. August 2008)

Naja also ich glaube die sind vor allem so unbeliebt, weil viele hordler sie als "der beginn der Kiddi ära" sehen. Sie wurden ja vor allem in das spiel implementiert, damit leute, die unbedingt einen coolen und nicht übermäßig muskulösen oder öhm sagen wir "buckligen" char spielen wollen auch zur horde gehen und so das rassenbalancing ausgeglichen wird.

Das es geklappt hat sieht man ja heutzutage an der blutelfen population und najo ich spiel keinen hordler (noch nciht), aber ich denke schon, dass es auf hordenseite jetzt auch brisanter zugeht.

PS: Kiddi steht hier nicht für "12-15jährige" sondern für leute deren verhalten sich sehr störend auf ihre mitspieler auswirkt und das spiel im allgemeinen in das negative hin verändert. Diese leute halten sich für die coolsten und besten und müssen immer die perfekte rasse spielen (in diesem fall blutelfen) um auszudrücken wie imba sie doch sind...

PS NR2: Ich will hier nichts verallgemeinern ich bin felsenfest überzeugt, dass viele (vlt die meisten) blutelfen seriöse mitglieder der Horde sind =)


----------



## Mesmeras (30. August 2008)

@ Chevesielane:
???? Wie kommst du darauf?
auf welchem realm spielst du? benutzt du illegale skins?

Ich weiß net wie du dadrauf kommst


----------



## Mainrick (30. August 2008)

Ach Blutelfen sind einfach die besten find ich :] Männliche sind gar net schwul.. die tragen ja auch Boxershorts net so wie die Männlichen nachtelfen mit ihren halbtangas !^^


----------



## Winn (30. August 2008)

Also ich finde die Blutelfen auch nicht übel. Spiele zwar als main nen nachtelfen aber Blutelfen twinks gibts bei mir auch. Und auf unseren Server laufen auch genug davon rum. Also von Unbeliebtheit ist bei uns aufm server nix zu sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. August 2008)

blutelfen sind so steif in ihrer bewegung, deswegen mag ich diese rasse nicht....aber wie bei allem ist auch dies nur eine frage des geschmacks.....und darüber lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten....


----------



## ShadowXanTos (30. August 2008)

also männliche blutelfen sind schwul
männliche nachtelfen sind baumkuschler
weibliche nachtelfen sind ok
und weibliche blutelfen > all

ganz einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (30. August 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> 
> ich lese oft in WoW Foren wie kacke doch Blutelfen sind. Männliche Blutelfen sehen schwul aus und weibliche sind viel zu niedlich. Dabei finde ich, sehen sie doch den Nachtelfen ziemlich ähnlich. Und bei der Allianz beschwert sich ja auch niemand, über keine Rasse.
> ...


alle die das sagen waren ma allys und als sie zur horde kamen, die öfters ma über gnome herzieht, das ist ihre rache^^


----------



## lord just (30. August 2008)

naja die mänlichen blutelfen sehen nicht sehr schwul aus (ausser wenn sie tanzen) und in der beta sahen die noch nen ganzes stück schwuler aus.

dann gehören die blutelfen eigentlich nicht wirklich der horde an. einst gehörten sie zur allianz (da hießen die noch hochelfen) und wurden dann verstoßen, weil kealthas sich mit den naga zusammengetan hat und so gehörten die blutelfen eigentlich keinem an. zur horde kamen die dann einfach so, weil sich viele hordler mal ne rasse gewünscht haben, die anders als die anderen ist. storytechnisch wurden dann einfach gesagt (wie auch im spiel der fall ist) dass die blutelfen auf die verlassenen stoßen und sich denen anschließen und sich dann der horde anschließen (letzte quest aus den geisterlanden wo man in die todesfestung muss).

genauso gu hätten auch die draenei zur horde kommen können (was mir persönlich lieber gewesen wäre), weil die auch zu niemandem gehört haben und durchaus zur horde gepasst hätten, da sie ja lange zeit mit dem orcs in frieden gelebt hatten (bis kil jaeden und archimond die orcs gegen die draenei aufgehezt hat).


----------



## Dark Guardian (30. August 2008)

ChevesieLane schrieb:


> und ich finde das blutelfen gar nich so unbeliebt sind, also is doch eine der meißtgespielten rasse auf der hordler seite



Weil jeder der nicht Allianz spielen will, aber kein "hässliches" Vieh auf seiten der Horde spielen will nen Blutelfen nimmt bzw. eine Blutelfe.

Bevor es die Blutelfen gab hatte die Horde nur "hässliche" Völker, oder Völker welche schon böse, fies, gemein etc. ausgesehen haben.

Seitdem verirren sich auch immer mehr Idioten die sonst Allianz gespielt haben zur Horde weil alle eine Ach-So-Sexy-Blutelfe haben wollen.

Daher rührt auch die unbeliebtheit von Blutelfen weil sie im Verhätlniss zu den anderen Völkern zu gut aussehen und sie deswegen von zu vielen Idioten, welche sich aufgrund der "Schönheit" der Rassen sonst nen Alli-Char gemacht hätten, gespielt werden.


----------



## 3r1k (30. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Weil jeder der nicht Allianz spielen will, aber kein "hässliches" Vieh auf seiten der Horde spielen will nen Blutelfen nimmt bzw. eine Blutelfe.
> 
> Bevor es die Blutelfen gab hatte die Horde nur "hässliche" Völker, oder Völker welche schon böse, fies, gemein etc. ausgesehen haben.
> 
> ...




trifft zwar nicht bei allen so zu aber bei vielen kann man das schon sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zudem muss man aber dann auch sagen, dass die leute die bei der allianz waren und gut spielen können, so auch mal zur horde gekommen sind. gleicht sich also wieder einigermaßen aus.


----------



## Shedanhul (30. August 2008)

Ich zb find jetzt nich, dass Blutelfen unbeliebt sind, aber sie passen halt nich so zur Horde ( Wie viele meinen halt die Kiddie-Rasse)
Während zb die Draenei (w) trotzdem noch gut aussehn und generell dem Lichte treu sind.
Meine Hordler-Twinks zb mein Hexer sind n BE weil sie am besten zur Rasse passen. 
Untote mag ich einfach nich.
Und der Rest sind Trolle/Okrs/Tauren, weil die der Grund sind Horde zu spielen.


----------



## Ghuld0n (30. August 2008)

Das liegt daran, dass Blutelfen nun mal das krasseste Gegenteil der anderen Hordenfraktionen sind. Anfangs waren viele Hordler gegen Blutelfen, da man fürchtete das "wilde" der Horde würde dadurch verloren gehen und die ganzen "Allikiddies" zur Horde wechseln. Viele Allies, denke ich, sind neidisch, da die Blutelfen besser zur Allianz gepasst hätten.

Ich selbst denke nicht, dass männliche Blutelfen "schwul" wirken, eher arrogant und von sich selbst überzeugt, was aber nicht unbedingt negativ sein muss.


----------



## Animos93 (30. August 2008)

Wenn sie so unbeliebt sind warum spielen sie dann so viele???
Männliche Blutefen würden garnet als scvhwul bezeichnet werden, wenn ihnen blizzard net so nen SCHEI? tanz gegeben hätte und sie so jämmerlich sterben... -.-


----------



## Hugo2000 (30. August 2008)

Also ich finde Männliche Blutelfen sehen Schuwl aus, das sagen alle meine Freunde die WOW spielen auch, ka warum das so ist, die sehen halt so aus ! ^^


----------



## Drénus (30. August 2008)

Ganz ehrlich?
Ich finde das Blutelfen das Fehlende Puzzel teil sind das den Hordler gefehlt hatt.Sie sind ein Magisches Volk nicht wie die Tauren oder Orcs die sich dem Schamanismus oder der Natur zuwenden.Sie bringen halt diesen gewissen Flair.Wie auch schon geschrieben wurde hängt es auch dami zusammen das sie nicht so Muskolös wie Orcs oder Tauren sind und aufrecht Stehen.Und außerdem zählt der erste eindruck NICHT immer.


----------



## Shedanhul (30. August 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Ich finde das Blutelfen das Fehlende Puzzel teil sind das den Hordler gefehlt hatt.Sie sind ein Magisches Volk nicht wie die Tauren oder Orcs die sich dem Schamanismus oder der Natur zuwenden.Sie bringen halt diesen gewissen Flair.Wie auch schon geschrieben wurde hängt es auch dami zusammen das sie nicht so Muskolös wie Orcs oder Tauren sind und aufrecht Stehen.Und außerdem zählt der erste eindruck NICHT immer.



Böse und Magisch hmmm Untote ?


----------



## Drénus (30. August 2008)

Naja die Verlassenen sind ja auch eher Hexenmeister da sie ja Verdorbene Magier sind oder etwa nicht?
Ich meine ein "fast" reines Magisches Volk.


----------



## Shedanhul (30. August 2008)

BE sind ja Magie-Junkies. Also manasüchtig


----------



## Ghuld0n (30. August 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Ich finde das Blutelfen das Fehlende Puzzel teil sind das den Hordler gefehlt hatt.Sie sind ein Magisches Volk nicht wie die Tauren oder Orcs die sich dem Schamanismus oder der Natur zuwenden.Sie bringen halt diesen gewissen Flair.Wie auch schon geschrieben wurde hängt es auch dami zusammen das sie nicht so Muskolös wie Orcs oder Tauren sind und aufrecht Stehen.Und außerdem zählt der erste eindruck NICHT immer.



Und was ist mit den Untoten? Die waren einst die Geißel und sind deshalb sehr wohl magiebegabt. Außerdem haben Untote ja wohl gar keine Muskeln^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drénus (30. August 2008)

Naja aber auch fast keine Haut und laufen auch nicht gerade aufrecht^^

Ich meine ja schon das BE Magie Junkies sind wie eben erwähnt, nur die Verlassenen/Untoten haben halt den Untoten styl ebend.
Die BE haben muskeln Haut und laufen "sehr" aufrecht.


----------



## Yldrasson (30. August 2008)

Mir persönlich gefallen die Blutelfen von allen Völkern von WoW am Besten.
Die Models sehen noch halbwegs realistisch aus, man merkt die zusätzlichen Polygonen im Vergleich zu älteren Rassen schon deutlich. 
Und ich liebe sowieso
a) Elfen und
b) Mangas (Ja, meiner Meinung nach haben sie einen Manga-Touch.^^)

*sich auf "ololol shceiss Mangazz! u suck!!!111" - Flames einstell*

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Ragmo (30. August 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Männliche Blutelfen sehen schwul aus und weibliche sind viel zu niedlich. Dabei finde ich, sehen sie doch den Nachtelfen ziemlich ähnlich


stell dir vor: vor bc hat man genau DAS gleiche auch zu n811en gesagt^^


----------



## Thorat (30. August 2008)

ChevesieLane schrieb:


> und ich finde das blutelfen gar nich so unbeliebt sind, also is doch eine der meißtgespielten rasse auf der hordler seite


Bestimmt eine der fünf Meistgespielten Rassen, nicht Wahr?


----------



## Bhagnos (30. August 2008)

also mir gefallen untote und tauren persönlich gut
das aussehen ist halt geschmackssache
aber mir ist aufgefallen, blutelfen werden wirklich eine art mainstream zu mindest bei uns auf dem server ^^
nur weibl palas und priests die da jetzt rumrennen
mir soll es wurst sein 
gnome kann man immer noch leichter *dissen* ^^

mfg Bhag


----------



## Schlamm (30. August 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Bestimmt eine der fünf Meistgespielten Rassen, nicht Wahr?



Naa auf meinem server ist das mit sicherheit die meistgespielte Rasse.


----------



## Preator (30. August 2008)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Also ich finde Männliche Blutelfen sehen Schuwl aus, das sagen alle meine Freunde die WOW spielen auch, ka warum das so ist, die sehen halt so aus ! ^^



Und wenn alle deine "Freunde" sagen du sollst von der Brücke springen dann springst du?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. August 2008)

Bhagnos schrieb:


> gnome kann man immer noch leichter *dissen* ^^



ein herz für gnome....wir haben es nicht leicht....gesichtsaggro usw


----------



## Fatcow (30. August 2008)

Ich nehme an die n811 mögen die Blutelfen am meisten, nun werden die beschimpft!!!!!!1


----------



## Nehar (30. August 2008)

Ragmo schrieb:


> stell dir vor: vor bc hat man genau DAS gleiche auch zu n811en gesagt^^




Ich hatte prebc nen männlichen nightelf (ka wieso ich männlich genommen habe ;SSS) und hab da nie was gehört in foren oder sonstwo ^.^


----------



## Yldrasson (30. August 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Naa auf meinem server ist das mit sicherheit die meistgespielte Rasse.



Gerade auf RP-Servern gibt es sehr viele Leute, die Blutelfen spielen.
Ich nehme an, das liegt daran, dass Blutelfen, den Menschen ähnlich, ziemlich verschieden sein können und sich, i
m Gegensatz zu baumschmusenden Öko-Fanatikern oder lichtbesessenen Tentakelmonstern auf verschiedenste Weisen ausspielen lassen. 
Sei es ein Licht-, oder Magievampir, eine freundliche Priesterin oder ein bösartiger Hexenmeister mit pervers-sadistischen Gelüsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson

(P.S.: Ich bitte alle Nachtelfen- und Draeneispieler, sich nicht angegriffen zu fühlen.^^)


----------



## Bhagnos (30. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ein herz für gnome....wir haben es nicht leicht....gesichtsaggro usw


^^ obwohl sie ja knuffig sind die gnome ;O


----------



## Taoru (30. August 2008)

Schwul, schwul, schwul... wie alt seid ihr? 12?
Metrosexuell, das könnt ihr sagen. Sofern ihr wisst was das heißt.
Ich mag Blutelfen auch nicht wirklich. Ich finde sie zu arrogant.
Und das mit dem "Beginn der Kiddy-Ära" könnte sogar teilweise stimmen.
Wenn die Blutelfen nicht zur Horde gekommen wären, hätten wir jetzt wahrscheinlich die Waldtrolle. 
Zul'Jin hasst die Horde ja nur, weil sie sich mit den Blutelfen verbündet hat.


----------



## Drénus (30. August 2008)

Nööö wenn dein ein Herz für Murlocs jaaa?^^

Ich meine Gnome sind ein wenig leichetr zu dissen zb. 

Kommt n Taure in ne bar, sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen.
Meint der Taure: "Wasn hier los, Kicker kaputt?!"

oder sonstiges.

naja und für alle die es nich mitbekommen haben...

Advent Advent ein Ally brennt...
erst die arme dann die beine...
und dann die ganzen ally schweine! 

For the Horde!


----------



## Sharkeno (30. August 2008)

also ich finde net dass viele keine B11 mögen 
bei mir in der gilde sind auch übermäßig viele von denen und ich will mir dann ja auch mal einen machen.
mein freund hat ja einen und ich mach auch manchmal so scherze wie zb. Jaaa du und dein schwuler Blutelfpala aber so ernst is des net gemient.sie passen ja auch eig. zur Horde weil sie ja Magiejunkis sind und son zeuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## Ayekat (30. August 2008)

sie stehen so schräg in der Gegend rum... so à la "oooh, ich bin eine modediva"
(kein wunder, dass "haris pilton" in shattrah durch ein b11-modell dargestellt wird - genau so wirken die nämlich auf mich)

naja, ich hack am liebsten auf gnomen und b11 rum - aber gnome haben wenigstens ein einigermassen akzeptables aussehen

grüsse
I.cat


----------



## Bhagnos (30. August 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Schwul, schwul, schwul... wie alt seid ihr? 12?
> Metrosexuell, das könnt ihr sagen. Sofern ihr wisst was das heißt.
> Ich mag Blutelfen auch nicht wirklich. Ich finde sie zu arrogant.
> Und das mit dem "Beginn der Kiddy-Ära" könnte sogar teilweise stimmen.
> ...


dito


----------



## Veilchen (30. August 2008)

also ich find die männlichen nachtelfen haben so kleine augen...un ich find sie schwul xD


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

Ich finde männliche Blutelfen schwul. Und Weibliche Blutefinen Gay !


----------



## Slow0110 (30. August 2008)

Jede Klasse/Rasse in WoW hat seine Daseinberechtigung!


----------



## Perais (30. August 2008)

lord schrieb:


> naja die mänlichen blutelfen sehen nicht sehr schwul aus (ausser wenn sie tanzen) und in der beta sahen die noch nen ganzes stück schwuler aus.
> 
> dann gehören die blutelfen eigentlich nicht wirklich der horde an. einst gehörten sie zur allianz (da hießen die noch hochelfen) und wurden dann verstoßen, weil kealthas sich mit den naga zusammengetan hat und so gehörten die blutelfen eigentlich keinem an. zur horde kamen die dann einfach so, weil sich viele hordler mal ne rasse gewünscht haben, die anders als die anderen ist. storytechnisch wurden dann einfach gesagt (wie auch im spiel der fall ist) dass die blutelfen auf die verlassenen stoßen und sich denen anschließen und sich dann der horde anschließen (letzte quest aus den geisterlanden wo man in die todesfestung muss).
> 
> genauso gu hätten auch die draenei zur horde kommen können (was mir persönlich lieber gewesen wäre), weil die auch zu niemandem gehört haben und durchaus zur horde gepasst hätten, da sie ja lange zeit mit dem orcs in frieden gelebt hatten (bis kil jaeden und archimond die orcs gegen die draenei aufgehezt hat).



Story technisch wäre das ga nich gegangen das die draenei zur horde kommen, denn die orcs haben 80% ihrer bevölkerung ausgelöscht und die blutelfen haben die exodar manipuliert sodass sie auf azeroth abgestürtzt is also hätte das nich wirklich gepasst


----------



## Darussios (30. August 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ich finde männliche Blutelfen schwul. Und Weibliche Blutefinen Gay !



Männliche Blutelfen sind eher arrogant und eitel.

Die weiblichen Blutelfen sind *piep* *piep* *piep* *pieeeeeeeeeep*... Pieper kaputt aber ich muss nix "jugendgefährdendes" mehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn du Blutelfinnen als homosexuell bezeichnen willst heisst das im englischen lesbian oder zu deutsch lesbisch.

Gay heisst nunmal Schwul und dieses Wort für Homosexuell ist bei weiblichen Wesen einfach falsch.

Mfg


----------



## ReWahn (30. August 2008)

Die Blutelfen sehen einfach aus wie allies. Storytechnisch hätte man sie ebenso einfach zur allianz bringen können wie zur horde. die 3 kernvölker der horde (orcs, tauren, trolle) mögen roh, brutal und barbarisch sein (weshalb sie teilweise auch beliebt sind), sie sind jedoch vor allem ehrlich. die verlasenen passen dazu nicht, sind auch eigentlich nur ein zweckbündnis mit der horde eingegangen. wegen ihrer dunklen art un ihres stylischen aussehens sind sie trotzdem beliebt. aber blutelfen sehen aus wie allies, die sich verirrt haben, und benehmen sich auch so.

--> blutelfen =/= Horde.


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Männliche Blutelfen sind eher arrogant und eitel.
> 
> Die weiblichen Blutelfen sind *piep* *piep* *piep* *pieeeeeeeeeep*... Pieper kaputt aber ich muss nix "jugendgefährdendes" mehr sagen
> 
> ...



lol ich danke ihnen für diese ausführlich information 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nur eine frage wie kommt das an wenn man oder frau schreibt. Männliche blutelfen sind schwul und Weibliche lesbisch ? Dan kommt das Gay doch besser rüber und man weis genau um was es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (30. August 2008)

Mainrick schrieb:


> Ach Blutelfen sind einfach die besten find ich :] Männliche sind gar net schwul.. die tragen ja auch Boxershorts net so wie die Männlichen nachtelfen mit ihren halbtangas !^^



Wir nachtelfen können ja auch nen hintern vorweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und womit geht das besser als mit nem rinnen-beisser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne aber ich persönlich versteh das mit den männlichen Blutelfen hatte mal einen versucht, bin 1x gesprungen, hab ausgeloggt und dat vieh gelöscht xD.
Ansonsten stimmt das mit den b-Elfen-Kiddies leider in meiner hordenzeit waren auch immer die ausreisser in ini´s oder die die gar nix konnten leider blutelfen o.o Ich will da nich verallgemeinern, aber die hordies sagen ja selber das sie lieber keine neue rasse gekriegt hätten, als jetzt die b-elfen zu haben. Aber mir gehts da persönlich ähnlich mit den draenei, ich finde sie absolut unstylish (ausser die weibchen sind natürlich n augenschmaus ;D gilt aber auch für die blutelfen) ich finde die männlichen models ham se bei beiden rassen versaut. Sry für alle die einen davon spielen ICH könnte es nich O.O
LG
Drago


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Ich spiele eine Blutelfe und meien Friendlist quillt über ^^ Mir noch nichts aufgefallen das wir unbeliebt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich spiele eine Blutelfe und meien Friendlist quillt über ^^ Mir noch nichts aufgefallen das wir unbeliebt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zockst auf nem Rp ?


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. August 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> ich fidne männliche nachtelfen schwul :X (deswegen spiele ich ne weibliche ,weil die auhc so schön healt^^)
> ja und sie sehen männliche blutelfen auch ähnlich also finde ich dsie auch so :X
> das is meine meinung also bitte ignoren^^




Die Blutelfen sind nicht schwul, sie sind eitel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.
Die männlichen Draenei tragen eine Art 'Stolz' in ihrer Gangart so nach dem Motto:"Hier komm ich, nehmt euch in Acht" oder so^^

Das sagt ein Allianzler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (30. August 2008)

Hää sind jetzt alle Horden chars unbeliebt? Ich finde das Blutelfen ganzschön belibt sind. Was soll die horde den sonst spielen? Orcs unbeliebt hässlich kühe auch trolle hässlich^^ häää?

Spelst du vielleicht allianz den da is die horde eh unbeliebt und so auch die Blutelfen.


----------



## Thuzad (30. August 2008)

Ich mag Blutelfen, ka was so viele gegen sie haben. Wobei ich im Gegenzug Nachtelfen übelst schwul finde : P Haben aber auch seltsam dicke Waden und hässliche Gesichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich spiele eine Blutelfe und meien Friendlist quillt über ^^ Mir noch nichts aufgefallen das wir unbeliebt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is auch nich überall so, auf manchen servern allerdings schon, keine bange wir mögen klein lisu auch als b-elfe =)
LG
Drago


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hää sind jetzt alle Horden chars unbeliebt? Ich finde das Blutelfen ganzschön belibt sind. Was soll die horde den sonst spielen? Orcs unbeliebt hässlich kühe auch trolle hässlich^^ häää?
> 
> Spelst du vielleicht allianz den da is die horde eh unbeliebt und so auch die Blutelfen.




Alle ? Wir reden nur von einer Rasse^^ Olo eigentor


----------



## Bralatur (30. August 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Also wenn du Blutelfinnen als homosexuell bezeichnen willst heisst das im englischen lesbian oder zu deutsch lesbisch.
> 
> Gay heisst nunmal Schwul und dieses Wort für Homosexuell ist bei weiblichen Wesen einfach falsch.
> 
> Mfg



gay heißt auch homosexuell^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich würd blutelfen auch eher als metrosexuell bezeichen (genau wie die tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

Bralatur schrieb:


> gay heißt auch homosexuell^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke an unser Dr. Sommer team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Zockst auf nem Rp ?


Nein


----------



## chrispeaces (30. August 2008)

Blutelfen sind halt dafür da das die Horde auch ne gutaussehende Klasse hat


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

chrispeaces schrieb:


> Blutelfen sind halt dafür da das die Horde auch ne gutaussehende Klasse hat


Rasse meinst du oder?
und auserdem ist das ansichtssache...vlt findet wer Tauren oder Trolle  sexy...wer weis^^


----------



## chrispeaces (30. August 2008)

Ohh klar mein ich Rasse, sorry


----------



## Pirillo (30. August 2008)

öhm...ich mag Blutelfen...auch wenn ich alli bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (30. August 2008)

Schwul würde ich eher nicht sagen, man muss jedoch zugeben dass sie, sowohl männlich als auch weiblich, wie Covermodels aussehen. Dennoch gefällt mir das Äußere, schließlich findet man ja Models in der Regel optisch ansprechend. Und die Blutelfinnen mit ihrem verrucht - aggressiven Blick ... tja darauf steh ich halt auch im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

Hier streiten 2 Blutelfen guckt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzKk5tYpAaE


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

sry, aber ich Klicke nicht auf Links in Foren


----------



## The Future (30. August 2008)

Weiss nicht was ihr gegen Blutelfen habt sehen fast wíe nen mensch und nen nachtelf aus also müsstne die auch uneliebt sein. einzigstes was nervt im Bg achtung mensch ohh sory war nen Blutelf fehl alarm.


----------



## The-Richard (30. August 2008)

Also ich finde Blutelfen nicht schwul (naj der Tanz und das Sterben von denen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder unbeliebt (spiel selbst nen Blutelf Pala und mir is nichts aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Mir gefallen sie eigentlich sogar, weil sie mehr den "Standard" Elf entsprechen (Nachtelf sind die Ohren zu groß, sry DAS musste jetzt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ich viel mit Warhammer während meiner Kleinkindheit (Gibt es das Wort überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,7-12 Jahre ) zu tun hatte und die, da halt so aussehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (30. August 2008)

Jede Rasse/Klasse hat ihre Klischees. Wenn man mit diesen konfrontiert wird sollte man einfach drüber stehen und sich nicht ärgern lassen.


----------



## Fochi (30. August 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ich finde männliche Blutelfen schwul. Und Weibliche Blutefinen Gay !



Offtopic: nur so, "Schwul" und "Gay" ist 100% das gleiche, also wieso sagt man das nicht einfach?! oO

Topic: Wie schon gesagt wurde, Blutelfen sind der Flair der gefehlt hat, sie sehen nett aus aber sie reissen einem richtig den Hintern auf wenn es sein muss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Die Allianzler sind nach der geschichte die Bösen!


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> Weiss nicht was ihr gegen Blutelfen habt sehen fast wíe nen mensch und nen nachtelf aus also müsstne die auch uneliebt sein. einzigstes was nervt im Bg achtung mensch ohh sory war nen Blutelf fehl alarm.


Ist mir noch nie Passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thanadas (30. August 2008)

Blutelfen sind nicht unbeliebt.

Ich spiele auf dem Server Nethersturm also einer der Server die mit BC gelauncht sind und muss zugeben das über 50% aller Charaktere Blutelfen sind. Was ich leider auch dazu sagen muss ist das viele dieser blutelfischen Mitspielern viel vom Spiel nicht verstanden haben. 
Warum ist das so??? Ich behaupte mal das viele der Spieler die früher die Allianz terrorisiert haben (Kann da nicht viel darüber sagen die Info stammt von nem Kumpel, meint auch das es jetzt viel entspannter ist und ruhiger) und viele derer die WoW zum ersten mal spielen sich statt nen Nachtelfen einen Blutelfen erstellt haben. 

Was im großen und ganzen auf Nethersturm zu einer Vernoobung 4ten Grades führt. 

Zu meiner persönlichen Meinung über Blutelfen 

Female = Barbie 
Male = Ken

XD


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

Fochi schrieb:


> Offtopic: nur so, "Schwul" und "Gay" ist 100% das gleiche, also wieso sagt man das nicht einfach?! oO
> 
> Topic: Wie schon gesagt wurde, Blutelfen sind der Flair der gefehlt hat, sie sehen nett aus aber sie reissen einem richtig den Hintern auf wenn es sein muss!
> 
> ...




Danke an das 2 Dr. Sommer Team


----------



## youngceaser (30. August 2008)

nur weil du sie ned schwul bist vlt bist du ja selebr nur ne vermutung ned beleidigt sie nwens ned so ist ich finde blutelfen auch schwul


----------



## Areson (30. August 2008)

Mir gefallen die Blutelfen auch sehr gut. Ich finde einen Nachtelfen 1000mal schwuler als einen Blutelfen. Jedesmal wenn die durch ein BG hüpfen fällt mir das Video ein wo die Nachtelfen zu Y.M.C.A. tanzen und sich gegenseitig am sack kraulen. Dann muss ich einfach los lachen. ROFL. Und weiblich Blutelfen sehen ja wohl am besten aus im Game. Naja das ist wohl eher der Neid von der Alliseite. Aber seht es positiv, dafür habt ihr ja die pott hässlichen reit Elefanten dinger da bekommen. Muss schon wieder lachen. ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier noch für alle Y.M.C.A Fans der Link

http://www.clipfish.de/video/10348


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Also ich hätte gerne einen Reitelefanten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (30. August 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> nur weil du sie ned schwul bist vlt bist du ja selebr nur ne vermutung ned beleidigt sie nwens ned so ist ich finde blutelfen auch schwul



Öhm...bitte was? Oo


----------



## The-Richard (30. August 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> nur weil du sie ned schwul bist vlt bist du ja selebr nur ne vermutung ned beleidigt sie nwens ned so ist ich finde blutelfen auch schwul



Kann mir mal wer erklären was du geschrieben hast, sry aber ich kapiers nicht ;(  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps:Wird hoffentlich nicht als Rechtschreib-Flame missverstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (30. August 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> ich fidne männliche nachtelfen schwul :X (deswegen spiele ich ne weibliche ,weil die auhc so schön healt^^)
> ja und sie sehen männliche blutelfen auch ähnlich also finde ich dsie auch so :X
> das is meine meinung also bitte ignoren^^


genau so seh ich das auch so obwohl männliche t6 heal blutelfen nice aussehen beim healen und hab leider selbst nen männlichen nachtelf hunter den ich auch übelst schwul find


----------



## -RD- (30. August 2008)

Also mir ist das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, wie viele Leute eine Löschung oder sonst was fordern. Blutelfen sind die Rasse, warum ich mir auf der Horde-Seite einen Charakter erstellt habe. Ok, ich hatte vor meinem Hexenmeister schon einen Troll-Jäger. Aber der wurde mir einfach langweilig, weil ich mich mit dem so garnicht identifizieren konnte. Ja, am Anfang war´s ganz witzig mit so einer Mischung aus "cool-hässlich-verrückt" durch WoW zu laufen, aber der Effekt hat bei mir nach Lvl40 aufgehört.

Die Blutelfen hingegen ähneln den Menschen, IMO sogar mehr, als die (spielbaren) Menschen selbst. ;-) Klar, es sind Schönlinge. Aber heutzutage wird auch nicht gleich jeder Mann, der etwas auf sein Äußeres achtet gleich als homosexuell bezeichnet. Oder doch?
Sie sind zudem, wie bereits vom Thread-Ersteller geschrieben, böse, berechnend und hinterlistig. Auf der "Seite der Guten" haben sie von daher nix verloren.
Ich finde, sie passen hervorragend zur Horde. Hallo! Irgendwer muss doch dort auch mal das geistige Niveau vom Kellerboden aufheben. Orcs? Gruuuunz! Trolle? Die Kiffer vom Dienst. Untote? Möööh! Und die Tauren? Wenn überhaupt dann würden diese "Baumschmuser" besser auf die Seite der Allianz passen. Die finde ich persönlich eher deplaziert in den Reihen der Horde...
Aber deswegen mache ich jetzt auch nicht gleich einen Aufstand und beschwere mich, dass Blizzard sie löschen soll. Solche Forderungen sind in meinen Augen ziemlich egoistisch. Wer sie nicht spielen will, der soll es lassen. Aber einfach zu fordern, dass eine Rasse, nur weil sie ein paar Hanseln nicht gefällt, gelöscht werden soll? Es gibt, wie man täglich auf den Servern sehen kann, wohl eine ganze Menge Spieler, die die Blutelfen sehr gerne spielen. Denen soll man ihren Spass nehmen? Ohne plausiblen Grund? Lächerlich!

Ich glaube ja, dass die Leute, die so vehement gegen diese einzig gutaussehende Rasse auf Seiten der Horde wettern, selbst nicht all zu gerne in den Spiegel sehen... (Provokation on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich jedenfalls bin froh, dass mit den Blutelfen eine Rasse Einzug gehalten hat, die sich jenseits von "RÜLPS/WAAHRG!" auszudrücken weiss und auch noch gut aussieht.
So! May the Flames begin! ;-)


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> nur weil du sie ned schwul bist vlt bist du ja selebr nur ne vermutung ned beleidigt sie nwens ned so ist ich finde blutelfen auch schwul



mmmmm also the-Richard ich wollte es mal übersetzen. Werd aber nicht schlau aus diesem Satz. Eventull ein Alien was uns eine Botschaft senden möchte ??!


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

The-Richard schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer erklären was du geschrieben hast, sry aber ich kapiers nicht ;(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube er bezeichned ihn als Homosexuellen, weil er Blutelfen als solche bezeichnet hat.


----------



## The-Richard (30. August 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Blutelfen auch sehr gut. Ich finde einen Nachtelfen 1000mal schwuler als einen Blutelfen. Jedesmal wenn die durch ein BG hüpfen fällt mir das Video ein wo die Nachtelfen zu Y.M.C.A. tanzen und sich gegenseitig am sack kraulen. Dann muss ich einfach los lachen. ROFL. Und weiblich Blutelfen sehen ja wohl am besten aus im Game. Naja das ist wohl eher der Neid von der Alliseite. Aber seht es positiv, dafür habt ihr ja die pott hässlichen reit Elefanten dinger da bekommen. Muss schon wieder lachen. ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was für ein schwules Video XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich glaube er bezeichned ihn als Homosexuellen, weil er Blutelfen als solche bezeichnet hat.



Aso lol er meinte ich sei schwul oder wie ? Oder wen meint er nun damit ?


----------



## Yldrasson (30. August 2008)

Ich denke schon...


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Keine Ahnung wen er meint...Ich habs nur schnell mit meinem Wörterbuch "Deutsch-Dämlich/Dämlich-Deutsch" übersetzte kann mich irren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Richard (30. August 2008)

-RD- schrieb:


> Also mir ist das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, wie viele Leute eine Löschung oder sonst was fordern. Blutelfen sind die Rasse, warum ich mir auf der Horde-Seite einen Charakter erstellt habe. Ok, ich hatte vor meinem Hexenmeister schon einen Troll-Jäger. Aber der wurde mir einfach langweilig, weil ich mich mit dem so garnicht identifizieren konnte. Ja, am Anfang war´s ganz witzig mit so einer Mischung aus "cool-hässlich-verrückt" durch WoW zu laufen, aber der Effekt hat bei mir nach Lvl40 aufgehört.
> 
> Die Blutelfen hingegen ähneln den Menschen, IMO sogar mehr, als die (spielbaren) Menschen selbst. ;-) Klar, es sind Schönlinge. Aber heutzutage wird auch nicht gleich jeder Mann, der etwas auf sein Äußeres achtet gleich als homosexuell bezeichnet. Oder doch?
> Sie sind zudem, wie bereits vom Thread-Ersteller geschrieben, böse, berechnend und hinterlistig. Auf der "Seite der Guten" haben sie von daher nix verloren.
> ...




Stimme dir vollkommen zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Außer bei den Tauren) und bei den Untoten passt mehr: Braaaaiiiinnnnnsssss/Gehiiiiirrnnn XD


Edith: Und danke für die Überstzungsversuche:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

+ Phillip23  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

+Yldrasson  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

+Lisaturi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

Also das man mit 5 leute so syncron tanzen kann wusste ich garned. Wird sicherlich per M-B5 funktion gemacht sein.


----------



## Locou (30. August 2008)

Öhm kurze frage: Wieso sehen männliche Nachtelfen schwul aus? O.o das sind riesige, muskelbepackte Berge. So ziemlich jede Frau würde sowas als "männlich" ansehen..

ich sehe wirklich nichts schwules an denen


----------



## Thevike (30. August 2008)

najo 1. weil die einfach schwul aussehen (kann man viel sagen, is einfach so)
2. weil die absolut arrogant und überzogen sind
und 3. weil die keiner haben will. allianz hat sie ausgestoßen, die verbündung mit den naaru hat auch nich ganz geklappt (offiziell schon, aber inoffiziell hassen die sich ja trotzdem) und die horde wollt sie gar nich, die haben sich ihnen einfach ummen hals geworfen.

mit anderen worten: sie sind arrogant, schwul und absolut ätzend.


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. August 2008)

Männliche Nachtelfen finde ich nicht schwul nur total hässlich.


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Locou schrieb:


> Öhm kurze frage: Wieso sehen männliche Nachtelfen schwul aus? O.o das sind riesige, muskelbepackte Berge. So ziemlich jede Frau würde sowas als "männlich" ansehen..


Also ich will keinen muskelbepackten Berg als Freund oO ich finde das echt abstoßend wenn dann wer mit 20cm dicken Muskeln daher kommt


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

Thevike schrieb:


> najo 1. weil die einfach schwul aussehen (kann man viel sagen, is einfach so)
> 2. weil die absolut arrogant und überzogen sind
> und 3. weil die keiner haben will. allianz hat sie ausgestoßen, die verbündung mit den naaru hat auch nich ganz geklappt (offiziell schon, aber inoffiziell hassen die sich ja trotzdem) und die horde wollt sie gar nich, die haben sich ihnen einfach ummen hals geworfen.
> 
> mit anderen worten: sie sind arrogant, schwul und absolut ätzend.




xd da haben die männlichen blutelfen und Nachtelfen schon einmal was gemeinsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. August 2008)

Ich gebe Thevike total recht!


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Männliche Nachtelfen finde ich nicht schwul nur total hässlich.


Wir reden über Blutelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locou (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Also ich will keinen muskelbepackten Berg als Freund oO ich finde das echt abstoßend wenn dann wer mit 20cm dicken Muskeln daher kommt



Oha... also sehen Tauren, Orcs, Menschen.. alle schwul aus?


----------



## pvenohr (30. August 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> nur weil du sie ned schwul bist vlt bist du ja selebr nur ne vermutung ned beleidigt sie nwens ned so ist ich finde blutelfen auch schwul



Erstens sollte man nicht über Leute urteilen die man nicht kennt, schon gar nicht wenn man ihnen nicht gegenübersteht und nur über ein Medium wie das Internet miteinander kommuniziert.

Zweitens sollte man nicht so starke Worte anbringen wenn man selber nicht in der Lage ist vernünftig zu kommunizieren. Ich bin hetero aber wenn ich mir das geschriebene so ansehe wäre ich an deiner Stelle lieber stockschwul als strohdoof.


----------



## Gattay (30. August 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> ich fidne männliche nachtelfen schwul :X (deswegen spiele ich ne weibliche ,weil die auhc so schön healt^^)
> ja und sie sehen männliche blutelfen auch ähnlich also finde ich dsie auch so :X
> das is meine meinung also bitte ignoren^^



Sorry, dass ich das so sagen muss, aber bitte editier Deinen Beitrag nochmal. So viele Buchstabendreher hab ich selten gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Thevike schrieb:


> najo 1. weil die einfach schwul aussehen (kann man viel sagen, is einfach so)
> 2. weil die absolut arrogant und überzogen sind
> und 3. weil die keiner haben will. allianz hat sie ausgestoßen, die verbündung mit den naaru hat auch nich ganz geklappt (offiziell schon, aber inoffiziell hassen die sich ja trotzdem) und die horde wollt sie gar nich, die haben sich ihnen einfach ummen hals geworfen.
> 
> mit anderen worten: sie sind arrogant, schwul und absolut ätzend.


1, Deffiniere bittte "Schwules aussehen" du weist garnicht wie viele Männer dir am Tag begegnen die Homosexuelle sind und du es nicht merkst
2, Wie kann ein Pixelhaufen Arrogant sein?
3, Ich spiele meine Blutelfe gerne


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich das so sagen muss, aber bitte editier Deinen Beitrag nochmal. So viele Buchstabendreher hab ich selten gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hatte halt Tierischen stress beim verfassen der nachricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Locou schrieb:


> Oha... also sehen Tauren, Orcs, Menschen.. alle schwul aus?


Was? Nein! Ich habe was völlig anderes Gesagt...
Nur weil ich sage ich will keinen Muskelbepackten Berg als Freund heißt das nicht das ich gesagt habe eine Muskelbepackter Berg sieht schwul aus


----------



## Damatar (30. August 2008)

Sie sind bei der horde weil sylvanas (schlag mich ka wie sie geschrieben wird) die abnsheekönnigen aus uc  ursprünglich eine blutelfe war, und da sie den bezug zu irhem alten ich net verlorren hat sie ihr altes folk auf die seite der horde geholt hat als arthas brut übder diesse herfiel, zudem hat die allianz die b11s verraten die waren in wc3 noch auf seiten der alianz, und wurden dann eifach fallen gelassen, und sooo schlim find ich die jetzt nicht, es sind packte zwischen fölkern im krieg , is latte ob se optisch oder wie auch immer zueinnander passen, sie verfolgen das gleiche bzw ähnliche ziele!


----------



## Thevike (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> 1, Deffiniere bittte "Schwules aussehen" du weist garnicht wie viele Männer dir am Tag begegnen die Homosexuelle sind und du es nicht merkst
> 2, Wie kann ein Pixelhaufen Arrogant sein?
> 3, Ich spiele meine Blutelfe gerne


1. weibliche Züge, komischer gang etc. natürlich trifft das nicht auf alle zu
2. hast du schonmal /witz eingegeben?
3. dagegen will ich auch nichts sagen. soll jeder spielen was er will und blub. ich red nur davon was die mehrheit denkt


----------



## Maxugon (30. August 2008)

Ich  spiele selber einen Blutelf Paladin ,und ja ,ich bin 13 Jahre alt und bin *nicht * gay.Meine Freunde spielen auch WoW und machen mich an ,das ich einen Blutelf habe (sie spielen orcs und untote),aber das ist mir egal.

wie viele schon gesagt haben,sind blutelfen einfach die besten und eigentlich vom aussehen lieb!Ich bin halt ein magiebegabter Paladin und sauge dir jetzt deine Flame-Gedanken aus!


----------



## Next Exitus (30. August 2008)

Von wegen die Blutelfen bringen die Kiddys. Es gab davor genau so viele weil die jüngeren genau so cool sein wollten. Ich bin sowieso der Meinung dass der Altersunterschied zwischen den Fraktionen eh nicht so unterschiedlich sind. Meistens ist es eher Realm abhängig. Frostwolf z.B. wäre so ein Fall bei dem, wie ich finde, total viele ololol rofl lmoa kiddys rumlaufen. Wahrscheinlich weil der Realmname so toll klingt ;O.

Draenei sollten umgewandelt werden zu Eredar die nicht mehr für die Burning Legion arbeiten wollen aber von der Allianz nicht akzeptiert werden (würde zur Allianz passen ;P). Und Blutelfen waren in WC 3 auch erst Verbündete der Menschen deswegen sollte hier wieder das alte Bündnis in Kraft treten.

Ausserdem werden sogut wie alle männlichen Elfen und Elben in jedem Spiel als "schwulste Rasse" bezeichnet.

So ist meine Meinung und das Video find ich übrigens sau geil x)!

BTW: Gnome und Zwerge sind ja mal sowieso die coolsten Rassen in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locou (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was? Nein! Ich habe was völlig anderes Gesagt...
> Nur weil ich sage ich will keinen Muskelbepackten Berg als Freund heißt das nicht das ich gesagt habe eine Muskelbepackter Berg sieht schwul aus



Ich meines es nicht direkt auf deine Aussage bezogen...



Aber es hieß: M N811 sehen schwul aus... und ich frage mich nun wieso? Ich meine... wenn irgendwer einen 2,4m großen Muskelbepackten Hühnen sieht, denkt er doch nicht, dass dieser schwul ist?! 

Ich frag mich, was in den Köpfen solcher vorgeht, die so einen Bullshit schreiben

Sry, wegen des Missverständnisses


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

@ Thevike 

Äh..Nein? wiso sollte ich /witz eingeben xD


----------



## Nanisa (30. August 2008)

> aber Story technisch tuen sie das doch



naja eigentlich weniger,ansich sind blutelfen nix anderes als Hochelfen,benannten sich nur im gedenken an die verluste im kampf gegen Arthas in Blutelfen um,ansich gab es in der geschichte ehr ein zusammenschluss der Hochelfen und der Allianz (Krieg gegen die Amani-Trolle / heutiges Zul'aman)


----------



## Caidy (30. August 2008)

blutelfen sehen halt net böse aus wie der rest der horde. Und die meisten ahben damals horde angefangen weil sie eben diesen niedlichen optiken entgehen wollten. tja und nu haben sie den salat ^^


stimmt schon das blutelfen einen schlechten ruf haben, das mag auch daran liegen das fast jeder der sich was twinkt oder neu anfängt einen erstellt und dann als noob bezeichnet wird weil er kp hat (neu halt) oder mit schlechtem verhalten glänzt. und viele leute verallgemeinern nunmal



und das wg schwul, ich bin weiblich und finde auch das sie schwul aussehen, nicht wg muskeln oder so, wegen der art wie sie laufen/ sich bewegen und vorallem tanzen^^


----------



## Locou (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was? Nein! Ich habe was völlig anderes Gesagt...
> Nur weil ich sage ich will keinen Muskelbepackten Berg als Freund heißt das nicht das ich gesagt habe eine Muskelbepackter Berg sieht schwul aus



Ne das meinte ich auch nicht, sry wegen des Missverständnisses.

Es wurde gesagt, dass M N811 schwul aussehen.

Da frag ich mich doch, was dazu führt, dass viele so denken...

Wenn man einen Muskelbepackten Riesen auf der Straße sieht, denkt man doch auch nicht, der sei schwul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Versteh ich einfach nich...


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Locou hast du nicht fast das Selbe ein bisschen weiter Oben schon gepostet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> blutelfen sehen halt net böse aus wie der rest der horde.


Tauren...Unglaublich Böse, und dieser schreckliche Todesgott den sie anbeten, wie heißt er gleich? Erdenmutter?


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. August 2008)

Blutelfen sind halt einfach Gay.. Würde ich meinen Char, Gaylord, nenne dürfen ohne ärger mit einem GM zu bekommen würde ich es tun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum ich Blutelf spiele? Ist doch lustig mal eine kleine schwuchtel zu spielen anstatt immer einen Muskelgepackten Helden wie man es sonst bei anderen Spielen gewohnt ist!
Half Life ist da ne ausnahme(streber). 

*Palatanks FTW!*

DiscoDisco! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Tauren...Unglaublich Böse, und dieser schreckliche Todesgott den sie anbeten, wie heißt er gleich? Erdenmutter?


 ganz ehrlich wenn man es genau nimmt is die alianz die waren bösen, alles was nicht deren ideologie zustimmt oder humanoid aussihet 8 die drenai sind da ne ausnnahme der regel) muss vernichtet werden,  die horde will nur ihren daseinberechtigung und etwas land das sie ihr eigen nennen dürfen , komisch oder?


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich wenn man es genau nimmt is die alianz die waren bösen, alles was nicht deren ideologie zustimmt oder humanoid aussihet 8 die drenai sind da ne ausnnahme der regel) muss vernichtet werden,  die horde will nur ihren daseinberechtigung und etwas land das sie ihr eigen nennen dürfen , komisch oder?


Ich war Sarkastisch, darum bezeichne ich auch die Erdenmutter las Todesgott xD
In WoW giebt es eigentlich nicht Gut oder Böse, weil jeder einfach für seine Sache kämpft, also Halten sich die Horlder für die Guten, und die Allianzler halten sich auch für die Guten, oder glaubt irgendwer das Thrall gesagt hat" Whahahah, ich gründe die Horde weil ich total böse bin!"


----------



## Thevike (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> @ Thevike
> 
> Äh..Nein? wiso sollte ich /witz eingeben xD



aus dem einfachen grund, dass du dann siehst was ich mit arrogant meine. die hauptäußerungen der b11 sind:

-tauren sind hässlich und widerliche ökos
-meine schönheit überragt alles irdische
-wenn ich an dir vorbeigehe hast du ausm weg zu springen


----------



## ChAoS-MaGiEr (30. August 2008)

so gut wie fast jeder spieler der eine/n blutelfe/n spielt ist eingebildet. so ist es mal auf meinem server


----------



## Locou (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Locou hast du nicht fast das Selbe ein bisschen weiter Oben schon gepostet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo hab ich... aber mir wurde das nicht angezeigt und daher dachte ich, es sei nen Fehler gewesen und wurde nicht gepostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Damatar (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich war Sarkastisch, darum bezeichne ich auch die Erdenmutter las Todesgott xD
> In WoW giebt es eigentlich nicht Gut oder Böse, weil jeder einfach für seine Sache kämpft, also Halten sich die Horlder für die Guten, und die Allianzler halten sich auch für die Guten, oder glaubt irgendwer das Thrall gesagt hat" Whahahah, ich gründe die Horde weil ich total böse bin!"


ich weis das es sarkastisch war ich nutze die gelegenheit nur um meine theorie zu äusern^^ und nein thral is von menschen aufgezogen und hat deren sin für recht  erhaklten , in wc3 war er sogar mit ihnen verbündet, dümmerweise weis man nicht wer von beidenm den konflickt wieder   geschört hat


----------



## Thevike (30. August 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> und nein thral is von menschen aufgezogen und hat deren sin für recht  erhaklten , in wc3 war er sogar mit ihnen verbündet, dümmerweise weis man nicht wer von beidenm den konflickt wieder   geschört hat


doch weiß man. der vater von jaina proudmoore hat einen angriff auf die ländereien der horde unternommen. daraufhin haben sich die orks eben wehren müssen. (wc3 kampagne. weiß nich mehr ganz genau was passiert ist aber die jaina wollte ihren vater warnen, dass eine scheinbare bedrohung durch die horde von außenstehenden ausgelöst wurde, die horde nix dafür kann und ihr vater hat trotzdem angegriffen.)


----------



## Hasal (30. August 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> ...Und bei der Allianz beschwert sich ja auch niemand, über keine Rasse...



Nunja, des öfteren werden Gnome an den Prangar (?) genagelt und auch Draenei haben es manchmal nicht leicht.

Ich finde Nachtelfen, vorallem die Männlichen, doch ein bisschen Unterschiedlicher als man meinen könnte. Ansonsten sind die Animationen wirklich plöd von den, ich zitiere, "Rosa-Nachtelfen" irgendwie nicht Hetero. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sry, aber ist nunmal meine Meinung 

Und, dass Blutelfen wenig gespielt werden (und somit unbeliebt wären) kann man nicht sagen. Ich seh weit mehr Blutelfen, als Orks oder so. 

MfG


----------



## Damatar (30. August 2008)

Thevike schrieb:


> doch weiß man. der vater von jaina proudmoore hat einen angriff auf die ländereien der horde unternommen. daraufhin haben sich die orks eben wehren müssen. (wc3 kampagne. weiß nich mehr ganz genau was passiert ist aber die jaina wollte ihren vater warnen, dass eine scheinbare bedrohung durch die horde von außenstehenden ausgelöst wurde, die horde nix dafür kann und ihr vater hat trotzdem angegriffen.)


na da braucht man ja nix mehr zu sagen^^ die pössen pössen menschen , aber stimmt jaina proudmore war eigentlich bis dato relativ dicke mit thral


----------



## dragon1 (30. August 2008)

ich mag sie einfach nicht.genau wie gnome.
aber wie gesagt b11 pala+ n11 hunter--- anfaenger kiddie r00xx0r klasse
ich kenn auch sehr nette,nur meist auf rp servern


----------



## Muggu (30. August 2008)

ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen blutelfen ich spiele selbst einen blutelf hexenmeister und über dumme sprüche lacht man oder lässt sie selbst los.
ich würde mich da garnicht drüber gedanken machen sie gehören zur horde und das ändert wohl auch kein dummer kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

weil wir mit denen diese verweichlichten lol zomg rofl pwned get epiiccxxxx kiddies haben die uns zuspammen....


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich mag sie einfach nicht.genau wie gnome.
> aber wie gesagt b11 pala+ n11 hunter--- anfaenger kiddie r00xx0r klasse
> ich kenn auch sehr nette,nur meist auf rp servern



aber bitte B11 Vergelterpalas!!^^ ..Tank ist Tank, egal ob Warri, Dudu oder Pala. Wenn der Tank es versaut und nen schlechten Ruf hatt, wird keiner mehr mit ihm in eine Instanz gehen wollen.. also bleibt die Option PvP Vergelter oder PvP Heiler.
Hunter(auch Mages) ist egal ob N11, B11 usw.. das ist DIE "anfaenger kiddie r00xx0r klasse"


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. August 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> nur weil du sie ned schwul bist vlt bist du ja selebr nur ne vermutung ned beleidigt sie nwens ned so ist ich finde blutelfen auch schwul



ääääääähm....ja.....Ich babe dich voll und ganz verstanden und nix zu bemängeln....nur,....am Ende das Satzes kommt ein Punkt.


----------



## Thevike (30. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich mag sie einfach nicht.genau wie gnome.
> aber wie gesagt b11 pala+ n11 hunter--- anfaenger kiddie r00xx0r klasse
> ich kenn auch sehr nette,nur meist auf rp servern


da fällt mir nochn grund ein b11 nich zu mögen. war ich doch mit nem pala (skillung hatte der glaub ich nich ma) inner ini und der tank sagt: bleibt hinten sonst pullt ihr den gazen platz!
der pala springt natürlich mal munter rein. nach 2 schlägen war er tot.
gott war der wütend als ich ihm die lederschultern weggewürfelt hab!

naja. noob halt und das besserte sich auch nicht mehr. sowas sind gute gründe b11/palas außem weg zu gehen. kein schaden machen, nicht heilen und auch nix einstecken können. grandios für PvE.

PS: Ich habe nichts gegen die Mehrheit der b11/Palas. bin halt vorbelastet durch dieses traumatische erlebnis. da kommt als healer freude auf wenn einer amokläuft und einem auchnoch die schuld gibt.


----------



## Spikereaper (30. August 2008)

sagt mal...kann es sein, dass einige in diesem forum keine ahnung haben, was schwul bedeutet?
"die sehen schwul aus" ist so ne typische aussage von nem maximal 12 jahre alten kind

ps: zum topic...ich mag blutelfen und ich spiele einen nachtelfen^^
gibt auf beiden seiten rassen, die ich persönlich nicht mag. weiß aber nicht, was diese diskussion soll...jeder soll halt spielen, was ihm am besten gefällt.

greetz
Spikereaper


----------



## Thevike (30. August 2008)

Spikereaper schrieb:


> sagt mal...kann es sein, dass einige in diesem forum keine ahnung haben, was schwul bedeutet?
> "die sehen schwul aus" ist so ne typische aussage von nem maximal 12 jahre alten kind


möchtest du damit sagen, dass du feminine handbewegungen und den tanzstil als "absolut maskulin" definieren würdest?


----------



## Sobe1 (30. August 2008)

WC3: jaina und thrall haben in den Bonus Kampagnen noch einiges erlebt (die letzte belagerung war der hammer mit dem panda dabei)
Verlassenen: Die haben in einigen Quests Sabotage Aufträge (Apothekervereinigung) gegen die Horde (z. B. Bettlerschlüpfwinkel)

zum topic: ich bin selber blutelf und steh dazu^^.
Der Arkane Strom ist sehr geil und hat schon so einige male mein Leben gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Aussehen ist gut, jedoch ist der Tanz wirklich etwas"naja", aber egal.  Ich wollte damals unbedingt VZ werden und hab halt den Bonus gesehn und dann mich gefragt was auch dieser arkane strom genau ist. Und es war keine falsche Entscheidung! Und der Gockel hat auch Style. 
Was man nicht vergessen sollte, ist ja auch, dass die beiden Fraktionen ja den Paladin und Schamanen bekommen sollten. Ich denke Blizzard hat das gut eingebracht und wären die Blutelfen jetzt Allianz, hätte ich sicher ein Tentakelmonster genommen (Juwe Bonus fand ich auch gut). Aber mal ernsthaft: Es ist doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Als Anfänger macht ma sich doch nicht so die riesen gedanken...  Man kann doch jederzeit von vorne loslegen.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. August 2008)

Ich spiele ja selbst Blutelf und finde sie Schwul -.-

Warum ich trotzdem Blutelf spiele usw. kann man in diesem Thread nachlesen.. sollten mehrere Posts vorhanden sein..


Edit: Wie Sobe sagt: (Das Aussehen ist gut, jedoch ist der Tanz wirklich etwas"naja")
Thevike: möchtest du damit sagen, dass du feminine handbewegungen und den tanzstil als "absolut maskulin" definieren würdest? <- Das ist was ein Blutelf so "Schwul" macht, aber das Aussehen ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Kanalleiche (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Rasse meinst du oder?
> und auserdem ist das ansichtssache...vlt findet wer Tauren oder Trolle  sexy...wer weis^^



Mein Freund spielt einen Tauren Krieger und den finde ich mal sowas von sexy!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht bestimmt lustig aus, wenn wir irgendwann heiraten wollen (ingame versteht sich) und ein riesiger, bulliger Taure steht neben so einer kleinen Untoten. *gg*

BTT: Mein Eindruck ist folgender:

Blutelfen sind inzwischen bei einer großen Gemeinde innerhalb der Hordespieler beliebt. Zum Größteil sind es weibliche Blutelfen, weil entweder die Mädchen/Frauen ihr eigenes Geschlecht vertreten wollen oder einige Jungen/Männer ein paar Hormonschwankungen haben.
Die männlichen Blutelfen sind nur nicht so beliebt, weil sie nicht so "männlich" sind, wie der Rest der Horde *augenroll*

Es kommt der Themenstarterin nur so vor, dass Blutelfen unbeliebt sind. Zwar sind die "Blutelfenhasser" (mal salop und etwas extrem ausgedrückt) nicht in der Überzahl, aber Flames fallen mehr auf... oder kennt ihr große Massen von Gruppen die dauernd Lobhymnen an bestimmte Rassen bei jeder Gelegenheit äußern? Dann wollen wir lieber unseren Unmut gegenüber den Blutelfen äußern, das fetzt mehr. Und man finden immer paar Leute die mitmachen.

So würde ich das analysieren.


----------



## Argolo (30. August 2008)

Die Horde in WoW ist eigentlich ein gutes Kontrastprogramm.
Die Tauren, ein samftmütiges und naturverbundenes Volk.
Die Orcs, welche von ihrem Blutdurst erlöst sind und nun sich ein Platzt in Azaroth sichern wollen. Zusätztlich entdecken sie die alten Lehren des Schamanismus wieder.
Die Trolle vom Dunkelspeerklan, welche die Hilfe brauchten und sich der Horde anschließten. Eigenartig, aber witztig und nett.
Die Verlassenen, welche aus den Schatten wiedergeboren sind und ihren eigenen Willen wiederentdeckten.
Die Blutelfen, ein von starken Verlusten geprägtes Volk. Sie beherschen die Magie wie kein anderes Volk, aber erliegen dieser Magie.
(Das kommt zwar erst zu Wotlk: Die Taunka, ein mit den Tauren verwandtes Volk in Northend, welches von der Geißel an den Rand der Auslöschung gedrängt wird.)
Alle diese Völker haben ihre Probleme, die sie zusammenschweißen. Da sie so unterschiedlich sind, können sie auf die unterschiedlichsten Gaben jedes Volkes zurückgreifen. Die Tauren mit ihrer starken Naturverbundenheit können deswegen Rat geben und sind starke Krieger. Die Trolle haben große Kenntnisse über Voodoo (Ist nichts böses). Die Untoten wissen viel über die Geißel, alles was sich bewegt aber nicht lebt und über Gifte. Die Blutelfen sind wohl der erfahrenste Volk mit der Arkanen Magie. Zuletzt übernehmen die Orcs eigentlich nur die Rolle der Verwalter, Kriegsführer und halt Haudraufkrieger.

Ich selber spiele meinen Blutelf Priester (Holy) als Main. Ich finde Blutelfen recht stylisch, aber teilweise sind sie mir etwas zu verdorben durch ihren eigenen Hochmut. Die haben eigentlich mehr Probleme mit sich selber, als mit ihrer Umwelt. Zusätzlich haben sie sich den ganzen Ärger selbst eingebrockt. Meine Lieblingsrasse von der Horde sind die Tauren. Aber es gibt halt keine Taurenpriester. xD

Edit: hey wenn man den Post von kanalleiche noch dazu nimmt, hat man sowohl RP als auch NoRrp super beleuchtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (30. August 2008)

Die haben einfach keinen Stil wie z.B tauren

Lg Ara


----------



## dragon1 (30. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> und auserdem ist das ansichtssache...vlt findet wer Tauren oder Trolle  sexy...wer weis^^


weiblich orcs(ausser in Wow,da sind sie ned so doll,aber auf bildern schon) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thevike schrieb:


> 3. weil die keiner haben will. allianz hat sie ausgestoßen, die verbündung mit den naaru hat auch nich ganz geklappt (offiziell schon, aber inoffiziell hassen die sich ja trotzdem)



seit wann?!


Lisutari schrieb:


> Tauren...Unglaublich Böse, und dieser schreckliche Todesgott den sie anbeten, wie heißt er gleich? Erdenmutter?


ahahaaaaa!!!!*wegrenn*



Cornflakes schrieb:


> *Palatanks FTW!*[/size]





Cornflakes schrieb:


> aber bitte B11 Vergelterpalas!!^^ ..Tank ist Tank, egal ob Warri, Dudu oder Pala. Wenn der Tank es versaut und nen schlechten Ruf hatt, wird keiner mehr mit ihm in eine Instanz gehen wollen..


oh sry ja palatanks > all da kann ich 100% dmg fahren ohne bisschen aggro zu kriegen (:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (30. August 2008)

unbeliebt sind sie nicht, aber geflamt werden sie oO ^^


----------



## Potty93 (30. August 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> aber bitte B11 Vergelterpalas!!^^ ..Tank ist Tank, egal ob Warri, Dudu oder Pala. Wenn der Tank es versaut und nen schlechten Ruf hatt, wird keiner mehr mit ihm in eine Instanz gehen wollen.. also bleibt die Option PvP Vergelter oder PvP Heiler.
> Hunter(auch Mages) ist egal ob N11, B11 usw.. das ist DIE "anfaenger kiddie r00xx0r klasse"


mal im ernst, du kannst auch Mages und Hunter net als anfänger-kiddie-klassen bezeichnen, es gibt auch Leute, die vernünftig spielen, und trotzdem Hunter oder Mage Sind (Ich bin überzeugter Troll-Hunter, und mit mir hat auch niemand n Problem!) Da kannste wierklich schon eher Palas als "anfänger-kiddi-klasse" bezeichnen, weil die mit ihrem möchtegern-DD-Vergelter netmal halb soviel schaden machen wie z.B. Hunter. Außerdem gibts da noch nette absicherungen alá Bubbel oder handauflegung beim pala, weshalb der bei Anfängern eher beliebt ist.

btt: Ich persöhnlich HASSE Blutelfen, z.T. wegen ihrer übermäßig Arroganten Ausdrucksweise (siehe schon frühere Beiträge), weil sie Storymäßig und flair-mäßig überhauptnet zur Horde gehören ( mit Storymäßig ist gemeint, dass die mit den Orcs, Tauren und Trollen nicht wierklich was zu tun haben (außer vielleicht die Feindschafft mit den Trollen, ich erinnere da nur an Troll-sprüche alá "Für Sul'chin!", weshalb die Horde eher Pro-Armani" als "Pro-B11en" sind, und Flairmäßig: Trolle, Tauren, Trolle und Untote sind im Allgemeinen BÖSE, und ich find die Untoten passen auf ihre vollkommen verdrehte Art zu den übrigen Hordlern, aber Blutelfen sind eher Allianzler, vom Aussehen her, von ihrem verhallten her, einfach komplett). Außerdem hasse ich die, weil die das EINZIGE Volk ohne Krieger sind, und sich dann zum tanken einen Pala erstellen müssen. Und Palas kann ich fast weniger Abhaben als diese ollen kiddis, die meinen, als B11-Pala wären sie imba, nachdem ich sie 3 mal umgelegt hab -_-

das is meine persöhnliche Meinung, ich kann damit Leben, dass B11en bei der Horde sind, wenn jemand sie spielen will, soll er das ruhig machen, hab nur was gegen die Arrogante Art der meisten B11en-Spieler...

Naja, mfg, und noch viel Spaß an alle nicht-Kiddis^^

€: Bei uns auf Lordaeron sind eher die "klassischen" Horde-Rassen beliebt, B11en sind bei einer fast 20:1 unterlegenheit angekommen^^


----------



## The-Richard (30. August 2008)

Sobe schrieb:


> WC3: jaina und thrall haben in den Bonus Kampagnen noch einiges erlebt (die letzte belagerung war der hammer mit dem panda dabei)
> Verlassenen: Die haben in einigen Quests Sabotage Aufträge (Apothekervereinigung) gegen die Horde (z. B. Bettlerschlüpfwinkel)



Es gibt Sabotage Quests gegen die Horde mit den Verlassenen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. August 2008)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Blutelfen nicht zu der Horde passen weil sie einfach zu Edel sind.Siehe Silbermond.das geht alles mehr in Richtung Allianz.Ich finde aber auch das Untote nicht wirklich zur Horde passen.sowohl von der Geschichte als auch von ihrer Art her.Tauren Orcs und Trolle sind alles wilde Völker die auf irgendeine Art richtig gut zusammenpassen.Auch in der Geschichte haben Untote ja keine Loyalität für die Horde und benutzen sie nur.


----------



## Argolo (30. August 2008)

Potty93 schrieb:


> btt: Ich persöhnlich HASSE Blutelfen, z.T. wegen ihrer übermäßig Arroganten Ausdrucksweise (siehe schon frühere Beiträge), weil sie Storymäßig und flair-mäßig überhauptnet zur Horde gehören ( mit Storymäßig ist gemeint, dass die mit den Orcs, Tauren und Trollen nicht wierklich was zu tun haben (außer vielleicht die Feindschafft mit den Trollen, ich erinnere da nur an Troll-sprüche alá "Für Sul'chin!", weshalb die Horde eher Pro-Armani" als "Pro-B11en" sind, und Flairmäßig: Trolle, Tauren, Trolle und Untote sind im Allgemeinen BÖSE, und ich find die Untoten passen auf ihre vollkommen verdrehte Art zu den übrigen Hordlern, aber Blutelfen sind eher Allianzler, vom Aussehen her, von ihrem verhallten her, einfach komplett). Außerdem hasse ich die, weil die das EINZIGE Volk ohne Krieger sind, und sich dann zum tanken einen Pala erstellen müssen. Und Palas kann ich fast weniger Abhaben als diese ollen kiddis, die meinen, als B11-Pala wären sie imba, nachdem ich sie 3 mal umgelegt hab -_-



Wenn man die Blutelfenstory etwas näher beleuchtet und sich das Verhalten etwas genauer anguckt, muss man eher schlucken. Als erstes denkt man sich eher, dass es so ein liebes verträumtes Elfenvolk ist wie die Nachtelfen, aber mittlerweile würde ich einen Blutelf eher aus dem Weg gehen und stattdessen einen Verlassenen in die Arme schließen.


----------



## Potty93 (30. August 2008)

mir fällt da nochwas ein, warum die eher zu den Allys gehören: Es gibt da die Alerias Feste in den Wäldern von Terrokar, das is ne Ally Stadt, die Großteils von B11en bewohnt ist...


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. August 2008)

Ja in den Wäldern von terrokar ist auch so ein kleines Allielager mit ner Blutelfe und nem Mensch.Alles Verräter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (30. August 2008)

Potty93 schrieb:


> mir fällt da nochwas ein, warum die eher zu den Allys gehören: Es gibt da die Alerias Feste in den Wäldern von Terrokar, das is ne Ally Stadt, die Großteils von B11en bewohnt ist...



Äh, guck in die Augen der Elfen und guckt dir die Architektur an, das sind Hochelfen. Teile der Hochelfen sind bei der Allianz geblieben und haben sich den Blutelfen nicht angeschlossen. Hochelfen und Blutelfen sind sich sehr ähnlich, aber eigentlich Feinde.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (30. August 2008)

Es gibt überhaupt nur eine hässliche Rasse in WoW und das sind die Menschen!

Ob Blutelfen Schwul sind? Früher hies es doch Palas seien Schwul was an einem wirklich hässlichem Set lag, T1 oder T2? Ich weis es nicht mehr. Nun bilde einen Blutelfen Pala in eben diesem Set ab und verbreite das Bild und schon ist ein neues Klischee entstanden.

Apropo: Palas sind schwul und niemand mag Hunter!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oh sry ja palatanks > all da kann ich 100% dmg fahren ohne bisschen aggro zu kriegen (:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beliebt bei aoe´lern....aber soooo extrem laaaaangweilig zu spielen.......warri tanks ftw


----------



## Argolo (30. August 2008)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Apropo: Palas sind schwul und niemand mag Hunter!



/signed if Ironisch gemeint.^^

Edit: menschen sehen mal wirklich komisch aus in WoW. Ich würd keine Hemanfigur spielen wollen.


----------



## Sobe1 (30. August 2008)

The-Richard schrieb:


> Es gibt Sabotage Quests gegen die Horde mit den Verlassenen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja geh mal in den dämmerwald zum bettlerschlüpfwinkel, dort sind 2 der verlassenen, die dir eine questreihe geben. Dort soll ein Spitzel der allianz, der von der Horde gefangen wurde gekillt werden. er hat die verlassenen nämlich dort entdeckt und darf der horde nicht mitteilen, dass truppen der verlassenen im dämmerwald operieren^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. August 2008)

Wieso sind Menschen, die wert auf ihr aussehen geben schwul?
Wenn dies bei WoW so ist, sehn die meisten das in RL nicht anders <.<

blutelfen = eitel,  mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. August 2008)

Menschen sind nicht schwul nur eben grottenhässlich


----------



## Medmud (30. August 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> 
> ich lese oft in WoW Foren wie kacke doch Blutelfen sind. Männliche Blutelfen sehen schwul aus und weibliche sind viel zu niedlich. Dabei finde ich, sehen sie doch den Nachtelfen ziemlich ähnlich. Und bei der Allianz beschwert sich ja auch niemand, über keine Rasse.
> ...


die weiblichen nachtelfen tanzen geil sehen geil aus männliche sehen halt net schwul aus
weibliche blutelfen tanzen na ja sehen geil aus männliche sehen schwul aus tanzen scheiße


----------



## Argolo (30. August 2008)

Medmud schrieb:


> die weiblichen nachtelfen tanzen geil sehen geil aus männliche sehen halt net schwul aus
> weibliche blutelfen tanzen na ja sehen geil aus männliche sehen schwul aus tanzen scheiße



Ich will mein Napoleon dance nicht gegen den komischen Micheal-Jackson-Zeugs tauschen.


----------



## Mofeist (30. August 2008)

männliche blutelfen sind schwul. weibliche magersüchtig ich hoffe sie sterben wieder aus


----------



## The-Richard (30. August 2008)

Potty93 schrieb:


> mal im ernst, du kannst auch Mages und Hunter net als anfänger-kiddie-klassen bezeichnen, es gibt auch Leute, die vernünftig spielen, und trotzdem Hunter oder Mage Sind (Ich bin überzeugter Troll-Hunter, und mit mir hat auch niemand n Problem!) Da kannste wierklich schon eher Palas als "anfänger-kiddi-klasse" bezeichnen, weil die mit ihrem möchtegern-DD-Vergelter netmal halb soviel schaden machen wie z.B. Hunter. Außerdem gibts da noch nette absicherungen alá Bubbel oder handauflegung beim pala, weshalb der bei Anfängern eher beliebt ist.
> 
> , weil sie Storymäßig und flair-mäßig überhauptnet zur Horde gehören ( mit Storymäßig ist gemeint, dass die mit den Orcs, Tauren und Trollen nicht wierklich was zu tun haben (außer vielleicht die Feindschafft mit den Trollen, ich erinnere da nur an Troll-sprüche alá "Für Sul'chin!", weshalb die Horde eher Pro-Armani" als "Pro-B11en" sind, und Flairmäßig: Trolle, Tauren, Trolle und Untote sind im Allgemeinen BÖSE, und ich find die Untoten passen auf ihre vollkommen verdrehte Art zu den übrigen Hordlern, aber Blutelfen sind eher Allianzler, vom Aussehen her, von ihrem verhallten her, einfach komplett). Außerdem hasse ich die, weil die das EINZIGE Volk ohne Krieger sind, und sich dann zum tanken einen Pala erstellen müssen. Und Palas kann ich fast weniger Abhaben als diese ollen kiddis, die meinen, als B11-Pala wären sie imba, nachdem ich sie 3 mal umgelegt hab -_-



Als Blutelfen-Pala-Spieler fühl ich mich mal angesprochen:

Es stimmt eigentlich das der Paladin ne gute Klasse für Anfänger ist, da er ja die Angstblase hat, sich heilen kann. Aber das mit dem"Kiddi" ist genauso ne Verallgemeinerung wie es gibt nur Noob-Roxxor-Hunter oder Krieger oder Mages -----> Was ich sagen will: Es gibt in JEDER Klasse Volli*****n die einem mit ihrem Roxxor gehabe auf den Wecker gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  

Und das mit Schaden: Hab mal gesehen wie ein S2 equippter Vergelter meinen Bruder (Mage, teilweise lila) auf 2Hieben umgenietet hat 
                                ----> Der Schaden ist ab 70 komplett equip abhängig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war jetzt nicht als Beleidigung gedacht - ich respektiere deine Meinung (auch wenn sie mir nicht wirklich ..... gefällt ), es ist nun mal so das mir das ewige Pala ist S*****e gehabe tierisch auf die Nerven geht.

Zurück zu den Blutelfen: Stimme dir im unteren und storytechnischen Teil eigentlich vollkommen zu. Ich mochte Trolle vor BC sehr ( Gott behüte ssie sind natürlich nicht schlecter geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nur habe ich dann die dicken Trolle vor Tor'Watha gesehen und gedacht wieso sind "unsere" Trolle so dünn? Seitdem hoffe ich das es irgendwann spielbare dicke Trolle in der Horde gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Das wars dann danke fürs lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kurz Off-Topic: Weis wer was in Tor'Watha reinkommt?


----------



## The-Richard (30. August 2008)

Sobe schrieb:


> ja geh mal in den dämmerwald zum bettlerschlüpfwinkel, dort sind 2 der verlassenen, die dir eine questreihe geben. Dort soll ein Spitzel der allianz, der von der Horde gefangen wurde gekillt werden. er hat die verlassenen nämlich dort entdeckt und darf der horde nicht mitteilen, dass truppen der verlassenen im dämmerwald operieren^^


 Aso ty. Hab die Untoten dort schon mal gesehen^^, nur die q nie gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und sry für Doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matricus (30. August 2008)

Das Problem welches sich bei der Rasse der Blutelfen ergibt ist, dass alle Leute doch noch nicht mal mehr WoW vor Einführung von The Burning Crusade kennen und neuerdings Blutelfen auf 70 gespielt werden(von 80 % Neuanfänger), welche sich jetzt vor anderen durch Ihren riesen Kenntnisstand in WoW versuchen zu profilieren. 

Das Vorurteil, dass Blutelfen meist Kiddies sind(s. Anmerkung vorheriger Kommentare), kann ich fast immer bestätigen. Man mag hier vielleicht nicht meine Meinung teilen, aber ich wäre mittlerweile froh wenn es wieder die "Oldschool-Spielergemeinschaft - damals Lvl 60^^ geben würde. Damals gab es auch viele Kinder und Vollidioten. Diese waren aber damals noch überschaubar. 

Die Blutelfen sind meiner Meinung nach meist gescheiterte Allyspieler oder wie schon zuvor von anderen Leuten erwähnt Kinder welche lediglich Wert auf Aussehen legen. 

So ich habe fertig.


----------



## Arkoras (30. August 2008)

The-Richard schrieb:


> Kurz Off-Topic: Weis wer was in Tor'Watha reinkommt?



Ich glaube, nicht einmal Blizzard weiss das....sollte wohl mal ne kleine Instanz wie RF oder Verlies werden..wurde aber wohl nichts draus.


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

Also ich liebe Blutelfen!


----------



## Rhokan (30. August 2008)

Ich hasse sie weil meiner Meinung nach so eine Bandevon Paris Hitlon Kopien rein GAR NICHTS auf der Seite der Horde verloren hat! Blutelfen sind absolut Magieabhängig und haben sich den dämonischen Magiekünsten zugewandt (gibts auch irgendwo ne Questreihe au der Alli-Seite wo man Gehirne von ihnen untersuchen muss oder so.... lange nichmehr Allianz gespielt) und haben keinerlei Anzeiche von Entzug o.Ä.


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

> haben sich den dämonischen Magiekünsten zugewandt


Na aber nicht die, die jetzt bei der Horde sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seraphina11 (30. August 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, ich habe mit Allianz angefangen und wollte einmal die Hordenseite sehen und da hab ich mir eine Blutelfin gemacht, weil mir die "hässlichen" Rassen einfach nicht gefallen.

Ich bin aber kein Kiddie, weder vom Alter her, noch vom Verhalten, sondern Gelegenheitsspielerin, die beide Seiten sehen wollte...

(Und ich steh bei den HdR Filmen auf die Elfen... da lags schon nahe *gg*)


----------



## stonehenge14 (30. August 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Schwul, schwul, schwul... wie alt seid ihr? 12?
> Metrosexuell, das könnt ihr sagen. Sofern ihr wisst was das heißt.




metrosexuell = man der auf frauen steht aber "schwules verhalten" an den tag legt 
schwul = man der auf andere männer steht 

wenn du dich schon über andere aufregst dann überle erst was du schreibst mkaaaayyyyy ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (30. August 2008)

Ferago schrieb:


> Naja also ich glaube die sind vor allem so unbeliebt, weil viele hordler sie als "der beginn der Kiddi ära" sehen. Sie wurden ja vor allem in das spiel implementiert, damit leute, die unbedingt einen coolen und nicht übermäßig muskulösen oder öhm sagen wir "buckligen" char spielen wollen auch zur horde gehen und so das rassenbalancing ausgeglichen wird.


So ist es...80% der Spieler die mit Fragen wie "Kannstu mich plzma FS zihenn" kommen eben von B11n...da bekommt man auf Dauer Vorurteile...
und die oftgehörte Kritik sie passen einfach optisch nicht zur horde kann ich auch nur Unterschreiben, allerdings würde ich deshalb nicht ihre Löschung oder "Verlegung" fordern.


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

stonehenge14 schrieb:


> metrosexuell = man der auf frauen steht aber "schwules verhalten" an den tag legt
> schwul = man der auf andere männer steht


Und was davon sind deiner Meinung nach männl. Blutelfen? Nene,  Taoru hatte mit seinem/ ihrem post schon Recht!
MKAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?=11


----------



## Spikereaper (31. August 2008)

Thevike schrieb:


> möchtest du damit sagen, dass du feminine handbewegungen und den tanzstil als "absolut maskulin" definieren würdest?



hab ich das gesagt? aber das is immer noch etwas anderes als schwul...oder steht dein männlicher blutelf auf andere kerle? denk drüber nach^^


----------



## Thersus (31. August 2008)

Also ich war ein Blutelf, aus nur einem einzigen Grund. PALAPOWER! Bis heute wünsch ich mir einen Undead Pala, aber es gibt halt nur diese Schwuchteln da, und man muss sagen, wenn man ma 70 is wirds erträglich mit der Optik. Aber aufm Lowlvl isses echt die Hölle... Ich mein... Wtf, n Mann mit ner BAUCHFREIEN PLATTENRÜSTUG?! HALLO?!


----------



## Amilinda (31. August 2008)

sag mal hast du keine anderen sorgen als so einen doofen thread aufzumachen? es gibt leute die auch keinen anderen sorgen haben,als zu fragen warum blutelfen so unbeliebt sind.....


----------



## Amilinda (31. August 2008)

das ist genausowas wie " warum liegt hier stroh?"


----------



## Farstar (31. August 2008)

Vor einer etwas längeren Zeit hatte ich eine Signatur im off Forum gefunden und mir diese notiert, weil ich sie richtig toll fand ... irgendwie passt sie ganz gut hier rein.

Ich möchte nichts böses sagen, weil ich spiele selber ein Twink Stufe 70 Blutelf Paladin, jedoch haben einige hier schon recht das diese Rasse nicht wirklich zur Horde passt. Irgendwie sind sie auch etwas zuu freundlich, wenn man sich als Blutelfe bedankt, aber naja, ist wohl eher eine Sache des Anstands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dafür hassen? Nein, auf keinen Fall! Nur, als einziges Makel was ich für sehr unpassend für diese Rasse finde, sind die Klassen Schurke und Jäger! Diese Klassen passen einfach nicht zu den Blutelfen ... das ist so, als würden Ork's eine neue Profession bekommen, und zwar den Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (31. August 2008)

jop Schurken passen auf jedenfall überhaupt nicht

weis auch nich was sich blizzard dabei gedacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (31. August 2008)

Männliche Blutelfen? Es gibt schöne und häßliche Blutelfen aber definitiv keine männlichen^^


----------



## Mofeist (31. August 2008)

Find das mit den Blutelfen draenei auch schlecht gemacht. Das halt jetzt horde palas hat und ally shamies.


----------



## ForTehWin (31. August 2008)

Blutelfen= pure Style!!

i <3 them!!1


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Männliche Blutelfen sind Metrosexuell und nicht Homesexuell o0

Für die Leute die nicht wissen was metrosexuell ist

ps: spiele nur einen männlichen blutelfen paladin (der eh nur ein twink ist und level 37 grad mal ist)weils kein tauren paladin oder orc paladin gibt und blutelfe paladina zu schwach aussehen um nen fetten schwert zu tragen )


----------



## Ghost305 (31. August 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> 
> ich lese oft in WoW Foren wie kacke doch Blutelfen sind. Männliche Blutelfen sehen schwul aus und weibliche sind viel zu niedlich. Dabei finde ich, sehen sie doch den Nachtelfen ziemlich ähnlich. Und bei der Allianz beschwert sich ja auch niemand, über keine Rasse.
> ...




Story technsich gehören die blutelfen NICHT! zur horde wer w3 frozen throne gespielt hat weiß das kael thas mit den LETZTEN überlebenden hochelfen(die sich später an gedenken an die toten in blutelfen umnannten) durchs land gezogen ist und sich da erstmal mit der Allianz angefreundet haben....die haben sie aber ausgenutzt und sie später eingesperrt....dann kam lady vashj (freunding von illidan) und hat ihn befreit der hat sich dann mit den blutelfen illidan und seinen kameraden angeschlossen und ist in die scherbenwelt ausgewandert....was das ganze mit der horde auf sich hat....wer weiß eigentlich gar nichts


----------



## Shrukan (31. August 2008)

ist doch immer das selbe.
Damals als ich auf Allianz gespielt habe, fand ich nur Tauren in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


inzwischen spiele ich alle Rassen, Blutelfen eigntl. gar nicht.

Bis jetzt entweder Untoter oder Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vem0123 (31. August 2008)

es nur ein spiel btw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und es soll ja jeden sein char gefallen ... ich finde blutelfen sehen mächtig aus wie sie casten und so ...


----------



## -Azurak- (31. August 2008)

Ich finde, die Blutelfen passen nicht zu den "grimmigen und ernsten" Hordlern.

Die sind zu nett.

Grund der Überbevölkerung an Blutelfen ist wohl das alter der spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [möchte mich da nicht festlegen]
oder als BC rauskam und eh einen neuen char wollte, einfach mal einen blutelf gemacht, anstatt den dritten untoten ^^.

ich habe und werde mir keinen blutelf machen [außer ich spiele pala].

aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (31. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Bevor es die Blutelfen gab hatte die Horde nur "hässliche" Völker, oder Völker welche schon böse, fies, gemein etc. ausgesehen haben.




Pfff! Femine Untote sind sexy und cool!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten hast aber recht :E


----------



## Areson (31. August 2008)

Das ist schon echt lustig. Wenn man das hier so hört dürfte es eigentlich keine Blutelfenspieler geben. Keiner hat einen und die, die einen haben mussten ihn ja nehmen weil es die einzige Klasse ist die Pala sein kann. ROFL. Ja ne is klar. Komisch, das bei mir auf dem Server ein Haufen Mages, Hexer, Schurken, Priester naja eben alles was die können rumlaufen.

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an Modern Talking. Die Musik von denen ist Mist, ein Lied klingt wie das andere und es hat auch niemand, wirklich NIEMAND jemals eine CD von ihnen gekauft. Man fragt sich nur warum Dieter dann so berühmt geworden ist und vorallem wo er die ganzen goldenen Schallplatten her hat. Und so ist es hier auch. 90% von euch, die hier dumme Sprüche ablassen und sich nie einen Blutelfen erstellen würden haben sicher 2-3 Blutelfen Twinks. Am lustigsten sind aber die Spieler der Y.M.C.A. Nachtelfen. Ich frage mich echt wie sich ein Rosa Nachtelf über eine andere Rasse lustig machen kann und vorallem, diese als schwul bezeichnet. Ich meine das wäre genau so, als wenn ein 240kg schwere Typ einen 100kg schweren Typ als fettes Schwein bezeichnen würde. Wer selbst noch viel schwuler aussieht sollte nicht mit Nüssen werfen oder wie ging der Spruch? ;-)

Aber warum spielen denn nun so viele (auch wenn sie es nicht zugeben oder noch schlimmer, sich dafür noch entschuldigen) Blutelfen? Es liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, das die Rüstungen bei Blutelfen einfach besser aussehen. Ich meine ein Untoter sieht slebst mit einem S4 Gladi Set noch scheiße aus, als wäre er eben erst LvL 70 geworden. Blutelfen stehen gerade, achten auf ihr äußeres und haben auch noch Fleisch auf den Knochen. Eine Rüstung wirk bei ihnen einfach besser. Ich spiele auch einen Blutelfen, finde den gut und steh auch dazu. Allein schon die Sprüche wie "Wisst ihr was ich an euren Augen so liebe? Wenn ich tief genug in sie hinein sehe, kann ich mich slebst sehen." find ich genial. Sie sind eben von sich überzeugt. Können sie ja auch als einzige "hübsche" Klasse der Horde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (31. August 2008)

Immer diese Homophobie...
Das einzige was ich an meiner Paladina nich mag ist die Kampfanimation.. aber die männliche fand ich noch doofer. :>
Ein Herz für Blutelfen und so! <3


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Ich find die sind einfach ein bisschen arg dünn


----------



## Wray (31. August 2008)

es stimmt schon das die ein bischen kitschig sind aber ich würde, wenn ich horde spielen würde, blutelfen spielen, die gefallen mir am besten und so ne weibliche blutelfe ist doch süß ^^


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> es stimmt schon das die ein bischen kitschig sind aber ich würde, wenn ich horde spielen würde, blutelfen spielen, die gefallen mir am besten und so ne weibliche blutelfe ist doch süß ^^



Bäh Bulimieelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Bäh Bulimieelfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol^^
nein aber die sind doch wirklich niedlich :-)


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Ja ok die männlichen sind schnuckelig bissel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (31. August 2008)

ich mag eher die weibchen


----------



## SeRuM (31. August 2008)

Viele Hordler haben bei Blutelfen immer dieses Bild von den ganzen "Àrágòorn"s und "Lègólázz" vor Augen .
Das Trifft zwar nicht auf alle zu aber einige besonders einige Männliche Blutelfen gehören genau in diese Sparte


----------



## fathril (31. August 2008)

blutelfen rocken einfach nur!
vorallem als pala^^ deswegen spiele ich sie auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und auch wenn alle sagen wir sind schwul....na und?!
ich spiele meinen pala gerne mit nem leicht schwulen touch xD
und nein ich bin nicht schwul^^


----------



## Dark Phill (31. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Pfff! Femine Untote sind sexy und cool!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tauren sind Auch ein Friedliches Völkchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und Trolle sind auch nicht besonders Agressiv


----------



## stelzze (31. August 2008)

Ich würde sagen das die so unbelioebt sind weil die Hordis glauben das es Allis wären und nur Blutelfen nehmen weil sie mal die hordeseiteausprobieren wollen 
weil die Blutelfen so zur Allianz passt auserdem sehen die Dranejs oder wie die heißen echt dämlich aus

Könnte mir vorstellen das manche Hodespieler die Blutelfen nicht gerne mögen weil sie denken das das vielicht mal allis waren die nur mal die seite gewwechselt haben 

ich mag die Blutelfen zum beispeil nicht weil ich zum Teil denke " Scheiß überläufer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und man muss zugeben die sehen einfach SCHWUL aus

Na ja ich habe aquch schon mal mit dem gedanken gespielt kurzzeitig auf Hordeseite zu wechseln ^^


----------



## Taoru (31. August 2008)

> metrosexuell = man der auf frauen steht aber "schwules verhalten" an den tag legt
> schwul = man der auf andere männer steht


Ähm nein, Metrosexuell heißt, dass ein Mann großen Wert auf seine eigene Schönheit legt und seine feminine Seite nicht verbirgt.

Edit: Wer den Tanz der Blutelfen scheiße und "schwul" findet, sollte sich mal Napoleon Dynamite ansehen...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. August 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das die so unbelioebt sind weil die Hordis glauben das es Allis wären und nur Blutelfen nehmen weil sie mal die hordeseiteausprobieren wollen



jo...aber daran ist nix wahres. fast alle allis die ich kenne haben als hordentwink nen untoten oder taure


----------



## stelzze (31. August 2008)

Wie gesagt war ja auch nur ne vermutung^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

also das mit dem schwul aussehen trifft vor allem auf männliche T5 blutelfen paladine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich mag blutelfen nicht außerdem nachtelfen sind kräftiger gebaut und sehen nicht so niedlich aus so wie manga

MFG Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> also das mit dem schwul aussehen trifft vor allem auf männliche T5 blutelfen paladine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, aber sie sind lila und tanzen wie Michael Jackson.


----------



## Rapdef723 (31. August 2008)

Weil 90 % der blutelfen nur einen Spielen, weil sie ja so süß (weibl.) oder so muskolös (männl.) sind und denken sie wären halt cool. Außerdem sind es meist Blutelfen, die an einen Satz, statt ein Fragezeichen, 5 oder mehr nehmen / im shift schreiben usw usw.

Die meisten heißen dann auch legolas oder so ;_)

Grad letztens wieder "NUR NOCH TANK FÜR KARA MARKENRUN DANN GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Aber keine PvP kiddys", hab mich gemeldet ( druide), er wollte mich nicht, da ich nen PvP Gürtel hab (aber auch 2x t6) ;-) Er selbst hatte full s2 und grüne ringe (blutelf hunter).

Naja ich sollte dann doch tanken, aber im ts meinte er dann ich soll doch gefälligst in katzengestalt gehen, wenn ich tanke und was für ein vollnobb ich doch wäre und ob ich mein char bei ebay gekauft hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (31. August 2008)

ich hab keine lust bei zocken nen kerl aufn arsch zu gucken deshalb darf es schon nen weiblicher charakter sein (ausgenommen Tauren, Trolle. Zwerge, Gnome , orks , ud)


----------



## Sempai02 (31. August 2008)

Blutelfen sehen nunmal aus wie Elfen aussehen, nur die Männer sind WoW-typisch mit viel zu vielen Muskeln bepackt. Ich denke eher, dass die Probleme viele Spieler so aussehen:

1. Viele haben keine Ahnung von der Story und denken: Horde = böse. Blutelfen bei Horde = böses Flair kaputt
2. Viele Spieler, vor allem die jüngeren, haben einfach Probleme damit zu sagen, dass die Blutelfen etwas anders leben als z.B. die Orcs. Deswegen ja auch nur muskelbepackte Kerle bei allen Völkern: Stellt euch doch mal vor, ein 13 jähriger würde einen eher feminien Elfen spielen (siehe WAR-Elfen), der wird ja von seinen vermeintlichen Freunden ausgelacht.
3. Viele jüngere Spieler sind einfach gegen alles, weil andere auch dagegen sind. Das sind die Kinder der Generation "EA wird von vielen nicht gemocht, also mag ich die Firma auch nicht". Typisches 13 jähriges Mitläufertum.

Da ich mich in der Lore auskenne und die Zeiten vorbei sind, wo ich sage "Ihh, damit könnte ich ja als uncool gelten.". spiele ich gerne die Blutelfen.

PS: Und wegen Kiddieargument: Tausende Pre-BC Untote-Schurken namens "Dárkshadow" sprechen nicht gerade für die "erwachsene" Pre-BC-Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (31. August 2008)

Ich find die passen Styletechnisch net zur Horde. Untote, Orcs, Tauren Trolle, das sind alles schamanistische, wilde völker. Und dann kommen diese Quietschbunten Elfen dazu, die sowas von nicht ins "Horde-Flair" passen.


----------



## Magician.^ (31. August 2008)

Blutelfen FTW^^


----------



## Taoru (31. August 2008)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Ich find die passen Styletechnisch net zur Horde. Untote, Orcs, Tauren Trolle, das sind alles schamanistische, wilde völker. Und dann kommen diese Quietschbunten Elfen dazu, die sowas von nicht ins "Horde-Flair" passen.


Untote schaministisch und wild? Ähm ok.


----------



## King-Merte (31. August 2008)

also ich bin auch ein eingefleischter hordler mustte mir aber bei der 10 tage testversion die n kumpel mir erst gemacht hat nen orc, troll, untoten oder tauren machen aber hätte trotzdem lieber nen blutelf gemacht. ich find die so geil weil die so mehr richtung mensch aussehn aber kleiner und zerbrechlicher irgendwie aussehen aber trotzdem skrupellos sind und sowas brauchst die horde! es kommt eigentlich ja nich aufs aussehen an sondern darum wie die sind und sich zocken lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (31. August 2008)

1. Die Blutelfen sehen sehr nach asiatischer Zeichentrickkunst aus, das hat bei WoW nunmal nix zu suchen
2. Männliche Blutelfen sehen wirklich schwul aus (Und Kael'Thas hat Pausbäckchen)
3. Die meisten Blutelfenspieler sind geistig zurückgebliebene und völlig notgeile Kiddies.


----------



## Areson (31. August 2008)

Ach, aber die blauen Riesenschlümpfe mit ihren Tentakeln und ihren hässlichen Reitelefanten passen zur Allianz oder was? Dia Blutelfen SOLLEN so sein. Die sollen eine feminine Ader haben und auf ihr äußeres achten. Was glaubt ihr denn warum die sonst diese Witze und flirtsprüche haben wo jeder sofort denkt "Was bist denn du für eine Tucke?" "Ich könnte wirklich einen Haargummi gebrauchen. Ja ihr habt schon richtig gehört." Ein Spruch eines männlichen Blutelfen. Die sollen so sein und ich find es irgendwie cool. Die männlichen Nachtelfen sollen aber groß und kräftig wirken, mit vielen Muskeln. Aber sie wirken viel schwuler, laufen als hätten sie einen Stock im Arsch und tanzen wie Michael Jackson. Aber das ist nicht so gewollt sondern ein Griff ins Klo gewesen, von Schneesturm. Deshalb finde ich Blutelfen cool und N811 sind die grottigste Klasse im Spiel direkt gefolgt von den Gnomen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (31. August 2008)

Mir gefallen die Nachtelfen, Gnome, Blutelfen und Draenei nicht vor meiner Nase, also Spielfigur.
In der Hauptsache liegt es daran, wie sie sich bewegen, danach wie sie sich geben.
Geschichtliche Hintergründe stimmen doch eh nicht mehr von Hinten bis Vorne mit den Vorgaben überein. Das lustigste dran find ich nen Boss dann inzwischen 3 Mal killen zu dürfen...


----------



## Sempai02 (31. August 2008)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Ich find die passen Styletechnisch net zur Horde. Untote, Orcs, Tauren Trolle, das sind alles schamanistische, wilde völker. Und dann kommen diese Quietschbunten Elfen dazu, die sowas von nicht ins "Horde-Flair" passen.



Untote passen besser zur Horde als Blutelfen? *liegt lachend am Boden* Herrlich. Danke für den Lacher des Tages. *Wischt sich die Träne aus dem Auge*


----------



## Arkoras (31. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Untote passen besser zur Horde als Blutelfen? *liegt lachend am Boden* Herrlich. Danke für den Lacher des Tages. *Wischt sich die Träne aus dem Auge*



Wieder einer der 0 Ahnung von der Geschichte hat und nur spielt um EPIX zu bekommen


----------



## Taoru (31. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Untote passen besser zur Horde als Blutelfen? *liegt lachend am Boden* Herrlich. Danke für den Lacher des Tages. *Wischt sich die Träne aus dem Auge*






Arkoras schrieb:


> Wieder einer der 0 Ahnung von der Geschichte hat und nur spielt um EPIX zu bekommen


Ihr habt beide keine Ahnung, Untote und Blutelfen passen beide nicht so recht zur Horde, es ist nur eine Art Zwecksbündniss. Dafür verstehen sich diese beiden Fraktionen umso besser.


----------



## Arkoras (31. August 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Ihr habt beide keine Ahnung, Untote und Blutelfen passen beide nicht so recht zur Horde, es ist nur eine Art Zwecksbündniss. Dafür verstehen sich diese beiden Fraktionen umso besser.



Aber du hast natürlich die totale Ahnung von allem du Genie...


----------



## Taoru (31. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Aber du hast natürlich die totale Ahnung von allem du Genie...


Hab ich das behauptet? Es ist einfach so, dass sie geschichtlich nicht so ganz in das Schema passen, was beide Rassen allerdings einzigartig macht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Wieder einer der 0 Ahnung von der Geschichte hat und nur spielt um EPIX zu bekommen



ich habe auch null ahnung von der geschichte.....und sie interessiert mich auch nicht^^


----------



## Sugandhalaya (31. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich habe auch null ahnung von der geschichte.....und sie interessiert mich auch nicht^^



Für Leute wie dich gibt es WoW!


----------



## Sempai02 (31. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Wieder einer der 0 Ahnung von der Geschichte hat und nur spielt um EPIX zu bekommen



Kleiner. Ich spiele schon so lange WarCraft, da lagst du noch im Bauch deiner Mutter. Hättest du einen Questtext im Spiel gelesen, wüsstest du, dass Blutelfen und Untote perfekt zusammenpassen, beide bei der Horde aber nichts zu suchen haben. Du scheinst nicht dabei gewesen zu sein, als in der Betaphase von WoW die Untoten bei der Horde genauso gehasst wurden wie die Blutelfen heute. Leider scheint es kaum noch Leute von damals zu geben, ansonsten würde man nicht laufend so einen Mist wie "Verlassene bei der wilden, bösen Horde ok, aber Blutelfen sind *ihhh* schwul.


----------



## Arkoras (31. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Kleiner. Ich spiele schon so lange WarCraft, da lagst du noch im Bauch deiner Mutter. Hättest du einen Questtext im Spiel gelesen, wüsstest du, dass Blutelfen und Untote perfekt zusammenpassen, beide bei der Horde aber nichts zu suchen haben. Du scheinst nicht dabei gewesen zu sein, als in der Betaphase von WoW die Untoten bei der Horde genauso gehasst wurden wie die Blutelfen heute. Leider scheint es kaum noch Leute von damals zu geben, ansonsten würde man nicht laufend so einen Mist wie "Verlassene bei der wilden, bösen Horde ok, aber Blutelfen sind *ihhh* schwul.



Woher willst du wissen wer von uns der ältere ist du EPIX! geiler....?

Btw bist du so weit unter meinem Niveau das du maximal 7 Jahre alt sein kannst also glaub ichs dir irgendwie nicht...naja solche wie du werden ignoriert und fertig^^


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

> Kleiner. Ich spiele schon so lange WarCraft, da lagst du noch im Bauch deiner Mutter. Hättest du einen Questtext im Spiel gelesen, wüsstest du, dass Blutelfen und Untote perfekt zusammenpassen, beide bei der Horde aber nichts zu suchen haben. Du scheinst nicht dabei gewesen zu sein, als in der Betaphase von WoW die Untoten bei der Horde genauso gehasst wurden wie die Blutelfen heute. Leider scheint es kaum noch Leute von damals zu geben, ansonsten würde man nicht laufend so einen Mist wie "Verlassene bei der wilden, bösen Horde ok, aber Blutelfen sind *ihhh* schwul.



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen, 100% signed


----------



## Sobe1 (31. August 2008)

Könnte man dei den Blutelfen und Verlassen nicht auch etwas (im entfernten Sinne) von spielbaren Gruppierungen ala Scharlachrote Kreuzzug sprechen? Die beiden haben ihre Hauptstadt und Kontrolle über ein weiteres Gebiet (Punkte Tarrens Mill und Tristessa), wobei in beiden Punkten ein "Botschafter" der anderen Rasse vor Ort ist und hilft. Und der Kreuzzug ist nicht gerade klein^^

PS: Es gibt ja quasi 2 Blutelfen Gruppierungen. Die erste ist ja mit kael durch das Portal und wirkt da jetzt als mobs und bosse. Die andere war enttäuscht zurückgelassen worden zu sein und hält auch den Weg nicht für richtig. Aus nur diesem Grund haben sie das Zweckbündniss mit der Horde begonnen. Sie konnten ja schlecht zur Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Schurke/jäger: Die Hochelfen hatte sehr gute Bogenschützen und auch Waldläufer. Und in WC3 waren die Schwertkämpfer auch gut^^


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

Sobe schrieb:


> Könnte man dei den Blutelfen und Verlassen nicht auch etwas (im entfernten Sinne) von spielbaren Gruppierungen ala Scharlachrote Kreuzzug sprechen?



Eigentlich sind sowohl die Blutelfen, als auch die Verlassenen autonome Untergruppen. Der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug wird immerhin von der Allianz geduldet, auch wenn   sich deren Völker eindeutig von den Taten der Kreuzritter distanzieren. Die BE lösten sich von ihren magiehungrigen Verwandten ab, die Kael'thas zum Sonnenbrunnen folgten und die Verlassenen erlangten mit Sylvanas Hilfe Unabhängigkeit von der Geißel. Beide Völker passen grundsätzlich nicht zur "wilden", schamanischen Horde und sind nur Zweckbündnisse eingegangen. Die Blutelfen wollen Silbermond zum alten Glanz verhelfen und die Verlassenen brauchen Hilfe, um die Geißel und die verbliebenen Menschen Lordaerons zu vertreiben.


----------



## Lisutari (31. August 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> 3. Die meisten Blutelfenspieler sind geistig zurückgebliebene und völlig notgeile Kiddies.


Findest du die Behaupting nicht ziehmlich gewagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sobe1 (31. August 2008)

jo danke für die ergänzung. es gab ja auch den Sunwell Trailer, der zeigt, wie es damals zu WC3 Roc war und was dann das Sunwell Plateau damit auf sich hat.
Aus dem Kreuzzug könnte man ja theoretisch auch eine Fraktion machen, allerdings sind es ja menschen...

Naja, fest steht, die Blutelfen waren bestimmt kein Nachteil, sondern haben etwas das Kräfteverhältnis ausgeglichen was die Spielerzahlen angeht und geben der Horde etwas mehr Kontrolle über Magie.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. August 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> 3. Die meisten Blutelfenspieler sind geistig zurückgebliebene und völlig notgeile Kiddies.



laut deiner logik müsstest du also einen blutelfen spielen...oder?...naja, ob du notgeil bist oder nicht kann ich und will ich auch nicht beurteilen.....


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> 3. Die meisten Blutelfenspieler sind geistig zurückgebliebene und völlig notgeile Kiddies.



Respekt, dank dir entdeckt man immer wieder neue Seiten an sich selbst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (31. August 2008)

Männliche Blutelfen sehen nicht schwul aus, sie tanzen schwul. Männliche Blutelf Schurken drehen beim Ausweiden ne Piorette.... Aber ich find das gut so. Denn jetzt haben homosexuelle Spieler wenigstens Charaktere mit denen sie sich identifizieren können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen wer von uns der ältere ist du EPIX! geiler....?
> 
> Btw bist du so weit unter meinem Niveau das du maximal 7 Jahre alt sein kannst also glaub ichs dir irgendwie nicht...naja solche wie du werden ignoriert und fertig^^



1. aus welchem teil seines beitrags entnimmst du dass er geil auf epics ist?
2. von deinem niveau hast in deinen beiträgen schon genug preisgegeben....demnach bleibt der bereich der unter deinem niveau liegt ziemlich gering.....


----------



## mgfhaki (31. August 2008)

ich finde jede klasse hat etwas an sich.. wobei halt die einen weniger beliebt sind als die anderen.. ich persönlich finde männliche blut11 - um es jetzt mal in der sogenannten "pwnzer" Sprache auszudrücken - OverGayed.. aber jedem das seine.. weibliche blut11 find ich ganz toll und ich spiel selber eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was ich irgendwie vermisse bei weiblichen charakteren (ist eigentlich überall so bei der horde) dass die rüssis ganz besonders die Schulterteile ned so stark zur Geltung kommen, was mir sehr gefällt und was ja bei Orcs und Tauren echt hammer aussieht.. (manchmal so als könnte man abheben weil man zusätzliche Flügel hat *g*)

Greetz


----------



## Valnar93 (31. August 2008)

wiso unbeliebt?

es gibt zu viele.. mir wird langsam schlecht-.-


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Naja die Untoten passen nicht ganz so gut zu den Blutelfen, da die immernoch eine Abneigung gegen Untote haben, weil Silbermond ja fas von der Geißel plattgewalzt wurde.


----------



## Valnar93 (31. August 2008)

stimmt i-wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* oh hallo nachbar, sry wegen der todesschneise die machenwa wieder weg *


----------



## Berndl (31. August 2008)

Naja beliebter wie Trolle sind sie auf jeden Fall...
Ich spiel nen Troll und wen man mal drauf achtet wie viele Trolle einem in og unterkommen sind b11 doch wirklich ziemlich beliebt auch wenn viele sagen sie schaun gay aus


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Naja die Untoten passen nicht ganz so gut zu den Blutelfen, da die immernoch eine Abneigung gegen Untote haben, weil Silbermond ja fas von der Geißel plattgewalzt wurde.



Würde ich so jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen. Die Blutelfen und die Verlassenen haben sehr enge diplomatische Verbindungen. Das siehst du daran, dass sie ihre Botschafter in die Gebiete des anderen Volkes schicken und gegenüber den anderen Völkern untereinander einen anfänglichen Ruf-Bonus genießen. Schau dir Tristessa an. Dort gibt es haufenweise Verlassene und ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass diese dort in irgendeiner Form unwillkommen sind. Schliesslich haben beide Völker sehr unter der Geißel gelitten und da die Verlassenen mit Sylvanas Windrunner eine ehemalige Hochelfe zur Anführerin haben, kann ich da sehr viele Parallelen feststellen.


----------



## SAZZUKE (31. August 2008)

also ich find die sind ganz gut aber ihre um gebung und landschaft wie die wohnen das is es was an denen stört aber richtig 


( ALLES ROSA )


----------



## Irmeli (31. August 2008)

Als ich begann, WoW zu spielen, fand ich den Tauren die einzige Klasse bei der Horde, die mir gefiel (Blutelfen gabs noch nicht). Da ich aber einen WL spielen wollte und nicht als buckliger Untoter rumlaufen wollte, wählte ich halt wider Willen die Allies. Würde ich ich nochmals beginnen, dann als Blutelfe.
Also ist es der persönliche Geschmack der beim Beginn von Wow entscheidet. Danke den Blutelfen ist die Palette bei der Horde bestens erweitert worden, gz Blizz!


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> stimmt i-wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau^^ Die wollen jetz halt sich einschleimen die bösen Verlassenen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (31. August 2008)

ich finde Blutelfen nicht schwul (Männer die auf ihr Aussehen achten sind auch nicht immer schwul)


----------



## antileet (31. August 2008)

blutelfen sind von geburt an schwul - männliche zumindestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (31. August 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> blutelfen sind von geburt an schwul - männliche zumindestens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Toll und wie pflanzen sie sich fort? Sie legen Eier oder was?


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> blutelfen sind von geburt an schwul - männliche zumindestens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gratulation zu dieser hochqualifizierten Aussage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thevike (31. August 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Toll und wie pflanzen sie sich fort? Sie legen Eier oder was?


hmm wär ne idee. ich schätz mal die machens wie die nachtelfen. hast du in wc3 IRGENDWO einen männlichen nachtelfen gesehen, der nicht blind mit 2 überdimensionalen schwertern, mit einem hirschkörper oder als vogel/bär und im ewigen schlaf unterwegs war gesehen? ich nicht. malfurion war nen halber hirsch, illidan konnte die hübschen nachtelfinnen eh nicht genießen und die komischen druiden waren im tiefgrünen schlaf gefangen und von dunklen mächten versklavt. wie haben die sich fortgepflanzt?


----------



## Frink (31. August 2008)

So, jetzt ham wir uns wieder alle lieb und gut is. Blizzard hat die Rassen so gemacht, dass für jeden Geschmack was dabei ist. Außerdem find ich ja diesen ganzen "die Rasse ist scheiße/schwul/nur was für Kiddys/usw.-Mist" komplett idiotisch, man soll die andren einfach respektieren, dass sie die Rassen spielen, die ihnen gefallen. Was wär denn das fürn Spiel, wenn niemand sich mehr traut ne Rasse zu spielen nur weil seine Kumpels oder sonst wer sagen die sei scheiße/schwul/nur was für Kiddys/usw. Ich selber find jede Klasse einzigartig, und spiele gerne auf beiden Fraktionsseiten, sowohl Horde als auch Allianz.

So, dass is meine Meinung

MfG Frink


----------



## Suki2000 (31. August 2008)

Frink schrieb:


> So, jetzt ham wir uns wieder alle lieb und gut is. Blizzard hat die Rassen so gemacht, dass für jeden Geschmack was dabei ist. Außerdem find ich ja diesen ganzen "die Rasse ist scheiße/schwul/nur was für Kiddys/usw.-Mist" komplett idiotisch, man soll die andren einfach respektieren, dass sie die Rassen spielen, die ihnen gefallen. Was wär denn das fürn Spiel, wenn niemand sich mehr traut ne Rasse zu spielen nur weil seine Kumpels oder sonst wer sagen die sei scheiße/schwul/nur was für Kiddys/usw. Ich selber find jede Klasse einzigartig, und spiele gerne auf beiden Fraktionsseiten, sowohl Horde als auch Allianz.
> 
> So, dass is meine Meinung
> 
> MfG Frink





Endlich wer der so denkt wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loredanus (31. August 2008)

An die Herrschaften, die denken Gay heisst schwul, irrt sich: die Bedeutung von Gay ist "fröhlich, bunt, glänzend, vergnügt, lebenslustig", ihr solltet wirklich mal ein Wörterbuch in die Hand nehmen....
Da homosexuelle Männer oft bunt gekleidet waren und ziemlich ausschweifend lebten, hat sich das Wort "Gay" für sie manifestiert. --> Kurze Reise in die Geschichte.

Ich selbst spiele einen Blutelfen, eigentlich 3 Stück. 
Der Tanz ist ziemlich daneben geraten, dass ist wohl wahr, aber ansonsten könnte ich nichts "schwules" sehen, wie manche sagten, trifft eitel und selbstverliebt die Angelegenheit am Ehesten.
Was mich allerdings aufregt ist, wieso finden manche Typen hier ein paar PIXEL so "hammergeil" und fangen an zu sabbern oO...Jungens, spielt lieber einen männlichen Char, anstatt euch zu "erheitern" an den weiblichen Char...kann es eh nicht nachvollziehen dass Männer weibliche Chars spielen und dann manche Rassen - Blutelfen- als schwul bezeichnen...ist ein Paradoxon par excellence.


----------



## Balord (31. August 2008)

Seh ich genauso wie mein Vorgänger. früher ham viele über Nachtelfen das selbe gesagt, jetzt sinds halt die blutelfen. echt jetzt, wie alt seid ihr, vier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potty93 (31. August 2008)

Leute, ihr solltet euch mal anhören -_-
mal im Ernst, jeder kann überall seine Meinung sagen, wir sind hier schließlich in einem freien Land, hört doch mal auf, einander wegen Gegensätzlichen Meinungen runter zumachen, das fängt langsam aber sicher an zu nerven. Ich persöhnlich finde, wie vorher schon erwähnt, Blutelfen scheiße, aber ich denke, dass jeder das Recht auf eine eigene meinung hat. Wenn jemand eine/n Blutelfe/n spielen will, soll er das tun. Ihr hört euch großteils an wie die kiddies, über die ihr euch hier Beschwert -_-
so, hoffe das sich auch jemand das zu Herzen nimmt, eurer ständiges rumgeflame nervt. Mfg Potty


----------



## Nihtilim (1. September 2008)

Also auf meinem Server, gibt es weit mehr Blutelfen, als dreanei^^


----------



## Laeknishendr (1. September 2008)

Klares Ding: männliche Blutelfen sehen wirklich homo aus^^
Ich selbst hab ne Paladina Twink Blutelfe. Blutelfen passen schon gut ins Thema - ziehen aber die jüngeren Spieler von der seite der Allianz weg *g*


----------



## MAczwerg (1. September 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Dabei finde ich, sehen sie doch den Nachtelfen ziemlich ähnlich.



Das is es warum ich Blutelfen für die Horde scheisse finde.

Zum thema passend: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCem2c_apoM


----------



## Suki2000 (1. September 2008)

MAczwerg schrieb:


> Das is es warum ich Blutelfen für die Horde scheisse finde.
> 
> Zum thema passend: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCem2c_apoM




Ähm ich kapiers net nur wegen nen Paladin tja pech würd ich mal sagen. Ich erinner mich noch dran als alle rumspamten in meine gilde kommt kein Pala bzw BE und was is in jeder gilde sind bis zu 20 stk drinne ;O ahaha

Nicht ihr entsheidet sonden Blizzard findet euch damit ab oder hört einfach mit wow auf wenns euch net passt


Mfg Suki


----------



## Klingebär (1. September 2008)

ShadowXanTos schrieb:


> also männliche blutelfen sind schwul
> männliche nachtelfen sind baumkuschler
> weibliche nachtelfen sind ok
> und weibliche blutelfen > all
> ...



Naja, des aber eher hingeklatscht als sachlich erklärt...

Also ich bin damals zu den Blutis (mein erster Horden Char) gekommen, weil mir die anderen Rassen schlicht zu HÄSSLICH sind...

Ein paar Beispiele:

Orc = Viel zu muskulös, "Hulk"-mäßig...
Troll = Etwas Schlacksig...
Untote = kein Kommentar...
Tauren = Rinderwahnsinn^^

Hoffe ich bin damit jetzt niemanden auf die Füße getreten, ist halt nur meine Meinung dazu...

Also, Bluti's 4TW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (1. September 2008)

Oh mein Gott!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. September 2008)

ich mag mein w blut11. nur männliche sind schon leicht schwul^^


----------



## Silmarilli (1. September 2008)

also nach der ersten Seite viel mir eines auf :-) könntet ihr euch bitte darauf einigen das wenn ihr schon männliche Blutelfen als Homosexuell bezeichnen wollt ihr dann wenigstens Tunten sagt .... weil schwul ist die allgemeine bezeichnung .... und ja ... es gibt auch "normale homosexuelle". grundsätzlich muss ich allerdings sagen finde ich persönlich das Auftreten und Gestik der männlichen Blutelfen eher so als hättens eigentlich Frauen werden sollen was se dann per definition zu transsexuellen macht was noch nichts über ihre sexuelle gesinnung in bezug auf das Geschlecht des Partners aussagt. so danke fürs nicht zu hören jetzt is mir leichter ....

warum männliche Nachtelfen nicht mit den männlichen Blutelfen verglichen werden .... nun ja, wenn auch unterschiedlich muskulös so haben se dennoch einen ähnlichen Körperbau von den Proportionen her. der männliche Blutelf steht gerade da und drück das Kreuz ein klein wenig durch ... was ihn wie eine affektierte Tussi aussehen läßt. Männliche Nachtelfen hingegen haben eine leicht gebückte Haltung was mit ihren langen Armen aussieht als wären sich die direkten Nachkommen von Tschita und Co. daher auch die Betitelung als Baumkuschler.

Wobei ich anmerken möchte das das alles reine Mutmassungen sind ... da ich per definition nicht alle WoW spieler interviewed habe um herauszufinden woher diese "Gerüchte" kommen.

zur Ausssage: Blutelfen gehören nicht zur Horde .... naja streitfrage ... früher waren se mal verfeindet mit den Nachtelfen weil se sich unter der Regentschaft der schönen Aszhara für was besseres hielten. Nachdem se abgelooosed haben wurden se "einsichtig" und kamen reumütig angedackelt um nicht alleine dazustehen. oder so in der art.

Das Problem geht einher das eigentlich die Allianz und die Horde zusammen geschlossen haben um gegen die Brennende Legion uind Co . zu kämpfen und in diesem Zuge auch Waffenstillstand vereinbart haben. 
Dann kamen die Götter der Horde und der Allianz (Blizzard) auf die Idee ein Online Rollenspiel herauszubringen und um ein bisserle PvP betreiben zu können bekriegen sich die allianz und die Horde wieder obwohl das Bündnis eigentlich noch als Aktiv zu bezeichnen ist. 
Einer der Punkte in WoW die ich bis heute noch nicht ganz verstanden habe.

Und nachdem mit der Erweiterung die Draenai und die Blutelfen als spielbare Rasse dazu gekommen sind und die Blutelfen und die Nachtelfen früher einmal im Konflikt zu einander standen hat man sie einfach von einander fern gehalten .... selbiges gilt auch für die Draenai und die Orcs die früher einmal friedlich nebeneinander her auf Draenor gelebt haben bis es zum Rosenkrieg kam.

Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe .... aus geschichtlicher Sicht sprachen die Hochelfen und deren Abkömmlinge die Blutelfen genauso wie auch die Nachtelfen ein und die selbe Sprache. Seid se einen Vertrag auf Lebenszeit in WoW unterschrieben haben verstehen se sich gegenseitig nicht mehr :-)

naja sollte ich dank montag morgendlicher müdigkeit irgendwo mich selbst wieder sprochen haben sorry aber ich glaub ich hab das noch ungefähr richtig im gedächtniss gehabt. 

vermutlich steht all mein geschriebenes schon irgendwo auf den restlichen 12 seiten aber ich war bis vor kurzem noch am Strande Italiens und ich bin noch zu faul das alles nachzulesen :-)

lg Sily


----------



## Mr_Multikill (1. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ich finde männliche Blutelfen schwul. Und Weibliche Blutefinen Gay !


ich glaub du solltest mal lieber n bissl mehr englisch lernen anstatt hier gegen blutelfen zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gay (engl.) = schwul

grüße von fetti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uranius (1. September 2008)

Hmmm, warum sehen eigentlich männliche Blutelfen schwul aus?
Das muss mir ma einer definieren.

Wegen der perfekten Haare? Dem perfektem Body? Der allgemein angenehm anzusehenden Erscheinung?

Viele die hier schreiben: Blutelfen männlich = schwul leben wahrscheinlich auch im Real Life mit: Mann sieht besser aus als ich = schwul.

Irgendwie schwebt mir grad so ein Bierstammtisch im Kopf rum.


----------



## Rized (1. September 2008)

ich mag keine gnome und keine draenei.

Gnome sind so scheiße klein, die sind sogar kleiner im stehen, als wenn sie sitzen
und Draenei haben so nen gebrochenen akzent buäh Oo


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. September 2008)

ich hab nen untoten und ne blutelfe... sehn doch super zusammen aus xD

und alle die son scheiss laber mit löschung etc. sind rl pinke menschen im pala outfit O_o

...oder jmd der neidisch is weil b11en viel schöner als draenis sind xD


----------



## Alien123 (1. September 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Und bei der Allianz beschwert sich ja auch niemand, über keine Rasse.



aha, nachts ist es übrigens kälter als draußen und übern berg kürzer als zu fuss.


das männliche blutelfen als schwul pardon, homosexuell abgestempelt werden liegt wohl nicht an ihrem aussehn sondern vielmehr an den bewegungen. hält ein männl. blutelf mit einegblendetem umhang in angrissposition eine 2 hand waffe in der hand, könnte man meinen, dieser könnte mit leichtigkeit glatt einen golfball durch einen gartenschlauch saugen. hinzu kommen die angriffsanimationen und diverse weitere.


----------



## detolicious (1. September 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> Viele die hier schreiben: Blutelfen männlich = schwul leben wahrscheinlich auch im Real Life mit: Mann sieht besser aus als ich = schwul.



/QFT


find blutelfen ganz i.O. (vorallem deren sterbe-animation xD j/k). einen video-spiel char als schwul bezeichnen ist sowieso etwas... naja "fragwürdig". Ist halt leider oftmals so das der begriff "gay" oder "schwul" auf sachen angewendet werden die man selber als schlecht oder minderwärtig betrachtet. an dieser stelle könnte man genau so gut sagen: "das char design von blutelfen sagt mir nicht zu." - aber das ist wahrscheinlich zu schwierig für einige subjekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (1. September 2008)

Mesmeras schrieb:


> @ Chevesielane:
> ???? Wie kommst du darauf?
> auf welchem realm spielst du? benutzt du illegale skins?
> 
> Ich weiß net wie du dadrauf kommst



???? Wie kommst du darauf?
Mit dem falschem Fuss aufgestanden? Musst du jeden erstmal verdächtigen etwas illegales zu tun?

Ich weiss nicht wie man darauf kommen kann -.-


----------



## dragon1 (1. September 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Das Problem geht einher das eigentlich die Allianz und die Horde zusammen geschlossen haben um gegen die Brennende Legion uind Co . zu kämpfen und in diesem Zuge auch Waffenstillstand vereinbart haben.
> Dann kamen die Götter der Horde und der Allianz (Blizzard) auf die Idee ein Online Rollenspiel herauszubringen und um ein bisserle PvP betreiben zu können bekriegen sich die allianz und die Horde wieder obwohl das Bündnis eigentlich noch als Aktiv zu bezeichnen ist.
> Einer der Punkte in WoW die ich bis heute noch nicht ganz verstanden habe.


das pvp sind *kleine zwischenfaelle*
krieg sieht anders aus.


----------



## fereman (1. September 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hää sind jetzt alle Horden chars unbeliebt? Ich finde das Blutelfen ganzschön belibt sind. Was soll die horde den sonst spielen? Orcs unbeliebt hässlich kühe auch trolle hässlich^^ häää?
> 
> Spelst du vielleicht allianz den da is die horde eh unbeliebt und so auch die Blutelfen.




orcs sind bei mir auf dem server ganz und garnicht unbeliebt...finde die auch um einiges stylischer als diese mega hässlichen draenei...die sind ja mal wirklich augenkrebs...


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. September 2008)

Aus meiner Sicht sind die das schon, aber eben deshalb weil Blutelfen den Nachtelfen so ähnlich sind und auf einmal hatte die Horde viel mehr Spieler. Woran liegt das bloß?? Sind das vllt. einfach alles Allys die "abtrünnig" geworden sind, oder einfach nur so geil auf die weiblichen Blutelfen gewesen sind?

achja.. und wenn man sich mal laut warcraftsrealms.com den Server Aman'Thul ansieht, da wo ich spiele, gibt es dortn mehr Blutelfen als jede andere Horden Rasse, und sogar 3x soviele Blutelfen wie Trolle. Vielleicht liegts auch einfach an der Überbevölkeung... weil wer macht schon einen Troll Magier wenn er auch ein sooo schnuckeligen Blutelfen haben kann.


MfG=)


----------



## detolicious (1. September 2008)

so schlimm sind die zoidbergs (draenei) nun auch wieder nicht. ist eine willkommene abwechslung zu den standard-völker: zwerg, mensch & elfen. ist dasselbe wie die blut11 bei der horde, mal was anderes halt.


----------



## J-Roc (1. September 2008)

das einzige was uns die blutelfen beschert haben ist, dass die ganzen ally-kiddys nun bei der horde sind (was logischerweise nicht bedeutet dass ALLE b11en kiddys sind).
was mich fast noch mehr stört, ist dass blizzard mit einführung der blutelfen meiner meinung nach story- aber insbesondere atmosphäretechnisch alles zerstört hat was ich an der horde so geliebt habe. mache im moment eh wow-pause, aber davor hab ich echt mit dem gedanken gespielt auf ally-seite zu rerollen, weil mich die "neue horde" einfach nur noch ankotzt. macht echt keinen spaß mehr wenn zum beispiel im BG von 40 leuten 31 blutelfen sind. die gilde wo n kumpel von mir drin is habens von anfang an richtig gemacht: haben ausschließlich blutelf-palas aufgenommen, damit sie keinen spielerischen nachteil haben, alles andere was blutelf aber nich pala is, hat bis heute keine chance in die gilde reinzukommen.


----------



## StarBlight (1. September 2008)

ich mag blutelfen, zumindest die weiblichen. spiele bis auf nen taurenkrieger nur weibliche chars.
 sie sind halt eine "schöne" rasse bei der horde, ausserdem sind die quests im startgebiet echt klasse gemacht. und blutelfenpalas (blutritter klingt besser) find ich auch vom style her schöner wie die allianz pendants. 

aber ich würde nie behaupten dass wegen den blutelfen mehr "kiddies" dazugekommen sind.


----------



## keen. (1. September 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> ich mag blutelfen, zumindest die weiblichen. spiele bis auf nen taurenkrieger nur weibliche chars.
> sie sind halt eine "schöne" rasse bei der horde, ausserdem sind die quests im startgebiet echt klasse gemacht. und blutelfenpalas (blutritter klingt besser) find ich auch vom style her schöner wie die allianz pendants.
> 
> aber ich würde nie behaupten dass wegen den blutelfen mehr "kiddies" dazugekommen sind.




doch, würde ich schon sagen, da das das vorher gegangene ziel von blizzard war, die überbevölkerung bzw nicht ausgeglichene verteilung von horde zu allianz auszumerzen.

und ist ihr auch damit recht gut gelungen wie man im spiel selbst und anhand der ganzen posts hier sehen kann.

für mich persönlich kann ich auch nur feststellen, dass deutlich mehr leute (darunter natürlich auch kiddies) zur horde gewechselt sind.

denn der zweck war, die "hässliche" und etwas "fiese" horde attraktiver für jüngere spielergruppen zu machen (denn kein 12 jähriger , ja das spiel ist schon ab 12!, würde sich freiwillig entscheiden etwas zu spielen wovon er angst oder alpträume bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder auch ältere semester die nicht unbedingt nen untoten spielen wollen zur horde zu führen.


für mich hats auch ein wenig das "look'n'feel" der horde versaut, da ich genau wegen dieser hässlichkeit und fiesen aussehens mich damals für die horde entschieden hatte. weil mir die aalglatte allianz einfach viel zu langweilig war und ich wesentlich mehr freude an meinem ud,troll,orc,taure hatte und habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich kann man mal das startgebiet erkunden (hab ich natürlich auch gemacht), aber im großen und ganzen hätte blizzard lieber an anderen stellen was ändern sollen wie noch 2 rassen hinzu zu dichten.


bis denndann
keen


----------



## StarBlight (1. September 2008)

das addon hat allgemein mehr spieler an bord geholt, und dadurch ist auch der prozentuale anteil der "kiddies" gewachsen und fällt dadurch jetzt erst auf, was meinst du was ich mir schon für leute auf seiten der horde geben musste vor bc... und ich hab bisher kaum/wenige blutelfenspieler gefunden die diese geistigen tiefflieger übertrumphen konnten. es wird halt alles sehr stark verallgemeinert.
ich spiele allianz und horde und behaupte dass der "kiddie"-anteil vor und nach bc in etwa ausgeglichen war/ist. wenn man die blutelfen genauer betrachtet passen sie vom charakter her sehr wohl zur horde. ich hab auch die geschichten gelesen, die romane, habe wc3 durchgespielt und habe kein problem damit dass die blutelfen bei der horde sind.

und die beiden neuen rassen im spiel fand ich auch sehr gut, weil ich keinen bock hatte mir den 3. oder 4. troll zu machen, oder noch eine nachtelfe (gnome,zwerge und untote sagen mir nicht zu).

btw... ich will pandaren im nächsten addon! XD


----------



## keen. (1. September 2008)

gegen den character sag ich ja überhaupt nichts, es geht nur um dieses "barby und ken image", das triffts ziemlich genau find ich, wären die frauen etwas gemeiner vom aussehen und die männer nich so sehr auf nem "david beckham trip" würde glaub ich kaum jemand noch was bemängeln, bzw wieder zum alltag des gnomen-punshings übergehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in classic gabs mal ne umfrage von blizzard,bei der gefragt wurde in welchem altersbereich man sich bewegt und welche rasse man spielt ... dürft raten was dabei rauskam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , also das vorurteil kommt nich von ungefähr.


achja : VOTE 4 PANDAREN , fand die in wc3 schon immer stylo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bis denndann 
keen


----------



## StarBlight (1. September 2008)

hab so meine probleme mit umfragen, weil um da eine realistische analyse draus ziehen zu können nahezu jeder wow spieler teilnehmen müsste. kann ja sein dass die jüngere generation sich mehr zeit für umfragen nimmt, sich mehr dafür interessiert etc.

barbie und ken.. hmm ok.. kann ich irgendwo nachvollziehen, alelrdings hat ja bei der charerstellung jeder die wahl ob er seine blutelfe wie eine prost... herzensoffene dame aussehen lassen will, oder lieber wie ne hinterhältige schurkin. gibt ja auch viele die ihre orcs aussehen lassen als könnten sie kein blümchen abknicken


----------



## keen. (1. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der mit den orcs war gut.
gibt ja genug merksätze was statistiken angeht etc, sollte nurmal son leitfaden sein um zu verdeutlichen dass das nich alles einfach so dahergesponnen is.

bei den weiblichen blutis mag das noch gehen, bei den männlichen bin ich eher verzweifelt (wollte unbedingt wieder pala spielen) und lass deshalb einfach den helm immer eingeblendet... zwar nich die optimallösung aber sollte reichen bis zum addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachariaz (1. September 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> ich fidne männliche nachtelfen schwul :X (deswegen spiele ich ne weibliche ,weil die auhc so schön healt^^)
> ja und sie sehen männliche blutelfen auch ähnlich also finde ich dsie auch so :X
> das is meine meinung also bitte ignoren^^



Wenn Blutelfen schwul aussehen btw. Nachtelfen, wie definierst du "schwul aussehen"?
Haarfarbe? Gesichtsmerkmale? Gangart?

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum viele so denken, wenn sie nichtmal wissen, was sie genau meinen?

Blutelfen passen gut hinein, und die männliche Fraktion sieht auch untypisch schwul aus...
Also bitte..!


----------



## StarBlight (1. September 2008)

meine freundin hat sich mal nen blutelfenjäger gemacht, mit dunklen kurzen haaren und kinnbart, dazu ein richtig fieser gesichtsausdruck.. sah schon anders aus als "schwul"

btw..  ich finde die bezeichnung "schwul" im kontext zu weiblich aussehenden blutelfen männern echt grausam... nicht nur dass hier auf perverse art und weise diskrimminierung vorliegt, sondern hier wird auch verallgemeinert dass sich die balken biegen.
schwul, bzw homosexualität ist nichts was sich auf die optik bezieht, was meint ihr wie viele leute hetero sind, aber nicht danach aussehen. 

naja, besorge mir jetzt erstmal nen kaffee zum runterkommen ^^


----------



## keen. (1. September 2008)

hoffe ich hatte nix mit schwul geschrieben, bekomm ja schon fast angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ehrlich)

sagt es ja selber, "kinnbart" ,wenn dann backenbart wie beim stylo orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder so wie ich halt rumlauf mim vollbart.

glaube eher die meisten männlichen spieler haben ne homophobie oder ähnliches, aber die richtung geht schon ins metrosexuelle was die blutelfmänner angeht.

die kurzen haare aka "kame-hame-ha"-frisur fand ich iwi absolut nich passend, deshalb freu ich mich aufn friseur mitm addon, dass ich auch mal den helm ausblenden kann ohne mich mit bubbel-cd vom flugmount stürzen zu wollen.


----------



## Fierabras (1. September 2008)

Ich habe nicht wirklich was gegen die männlichen Bluttelfen, nur sie sind sehr steif und springen wie affen. Aber mir ist das völlig egal wer einen Blutelfen spielen möchte der soll das auch tun. Schließlich soll man auch Spaß am spiel haben.

Ps. das jetzt mehr sogenannte kiddies(störende spieler) auf der hordenseite spielen ist für die ally nur ein vorteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venoxin (1. September 2008)

Hi @ all

Als treuer horde spieler, find ich nur eines gut an den Blutelfen:
Die Sterb animation, am liebsten bei den männlichen blutelfen ^^

mfg Venoxin


----------



## Silmarilli (1. September 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> btw..  ich finde die bezeichnung "schwul" im kontext zu weiblich aussehenden blutelfen männern echt grausam... nicht nur dass hier auf perverse art und weise diskrimminierung vorliegt, sondern hier wird auch verallgemeinert dass sich die balken biegen.
> schwul, bzw homosexualität ist nichts was sich auf die optik bezieht, was meint ihr wie viele leute hetero sind, aber nicht danach aussehen.




Balsam auf meinen geschundenen Augen, und jup ... Homo's können wirklich nichts dafür das Blutelfen so aussehen wie der engstirnige otto-normal-hetero glaubt das Schwule aussehen. Bezeichnet Blutelfen als Fag's oder Tucken von mir aus :-) das würde schon eher hinkommen aber gay, schwul homo bitte nicht dafür kenn ich zu viele Homo's die "männlicher" aussehen als diese neuerdings ziemlich oft vorkommenden Männchen die mit Nagellack und Handtasche rumlaufen und glauben DAS wäre dann Metrosexuell (ich nenne das nicht Metrosexuell sondern "sich zum Affen machen")


----------



## Morphes (1. September 2008)

Die Allianz ist einfach nur Neidöösssccchhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find die richtig Gut! Hab einen 70er Blutelfpriester


----------



## Zwergjaeger (1. September 2008)

ich muss sagen das elfen generell nich so mein fall sind. aber anfangs sehen die mit ihren rüstungen auhc scheiße aus, erst im endgame sehn teile an denen gut aus, aber grade im berreich bis stufe 40 sehn die nich schön aus. aber das is geschmackssache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keen. (1. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Die Allianz ist einfach nur Neidöösssccchhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kann ich nur den barlow priester-blog empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spaß bei seite 


sie gehören zum spiel und sind mittlerweile voll integriert ... oder ausgeschlossen, je nachdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (1. September 2008)

Ohne auch nur einen Post gelesen zu haben sag ich mal......!
Dummes Geschwätz


----------



## Zwergjaeger (1. September 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> btw..  ich finde die bezeichnung "schwul" im kontext zu weiblich aussehenden blutelfen männern echt grausam... nicht nur dass hier auf perverse art und weise diskrimminierung vorliegt, sondern hier wird auch verallgemeinert dass sich die balken biegen.
> schwul, bzw homosexualität ist nichts was sich auf die optik bezieht, was meint ihr wie viele leute hetero sind, aber nicht danach aussehen.




was gemeint ist, ist eher metrosexualität, die ja nichts mit homosexualität zu tun hat. nur nochmal so, damit ihr wisst wie das heißt was ihr sagen wollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keen. (1. September 2008)

Zwergjaeger schrieb:


> ich muss sagen das elfen generell nich so mein fall sind. aber anfangs sehen die mit ihren rüstungen auhc scheiße aus, erst im endgame sehn teile an denen gut aus, aber grade im berreich bis stufe 40 sehn die nich schön aus. aber das is geschmackssache!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das is mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass manche rüstungssets aussehen, als ob die sets an blutis entwickelt wurde... zumindest passen die besser als an andere rassen (mit ausnahme vom hunter s2 set, das sieht so aus als ob nen bluti im übergröße laden oder bei papi im kleiderschrank gewühlt hat)


----------



## Borberat (1. September 2008)

Warum schwul... : Weil sie GUT aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Halt wie Allys, Hordis sehen böse und Stylisch aus, Allys halt... "schön".

Und dann... schonmal das widerliche Reittier der Blutelfen gesehen ;?)

Aber schon okay, meine Süße zockt auch nur WoW auf Hordenseite weil es Blutelfen gibt, also
haben die aus meiner Sicht schonmal eine Daseinsberechtigung!


----------



## StarBlight (1. September 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Balsam auf meinen geschundenen Augen, und jup ... Homo's können wirklich nichts dafür das Blutelfen so aussehen wie der engstirnige otto-normal-hetero glaubt das Schwule aussehen. Bezeichnet Blutelfen als Fag's oder Tucken von mir aus :-) das würde schon eher hinkommen aber gay, schwul homo bitte nicht dafür kenn ich zu viele Homo's die "männlicher" aussehen als diese neuerdings ziemlich oft vorkommenden Männchen die mit Nagellack und Handtasche rumlaufen und glauben DAS wäre dann Metrosexuell (ich nenne das nicht Metrosexuell sondern "sich zum Affen machen")



bei faggot muss man aber auch vorsichtig sein, kann soweit ich weiß auch "schwuchtel" heissen. aber stellt sich halt auch die fragen ob jemand tuntig sein will.. wen mich jemand als tunte bezeichnet werte ich das nicht unbedingt als beleidigung, sondern eher als kompliment, weil ich selbstsicher genug bin um so aufzutreten wie ich es als richtig empfinde.
aber die begriffe wie tunte und schul etc werden einfach so oft im falschen kontext verwendet, dass sich mir so langsam die zehennägelaufrollen wenn ich das lese -.-

kannte mal einen, der sah aus wie so ein typischer metaller, absolut männliches auftreten, aber der war schwul. das hat mal zu einer witzigen situation geführt als wir mal weg waren, ich hab nem mädel hinterher geschaut und guck ihn an so nach dem motto "ist die nicht süß?" und sein blick war einfach nur der hammer XD


----------



## StarBlight (1. September 2008)

Zwergjaeger schrieb:


> was gemeint ist, ist eher metrosexualität, die ja nichts mit homosexualität zu tun hat. nur nochmal so, damit ihr wisst wie das heißt was ihr sagen wollt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



früher wurde von androgynität gesprochen, heute ist es metrosexuell und trend... *kotz*
der erste der mich metrosxuell nennt bekommt meine tasche dorthin wo es weh tut XD


sorry wegend em doppelpost, dachte da hat noch jemand was geschrieben... war aber ein anderer thread


----------



## keen. (1. September 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> früher wurde von androgynität gesprochen, heute ist es metrosexuell und trend... *kotz*
> der erste der mich metrosxuell nennt bekommt meine tasche dorthin wo es weh tut XD



metrosexuell?!


<- steht auf schmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (1. September 2008)

Ich denke Blutelfen werden einfach mit Nachtelfen verglichen und die kann sicherlich kein Hordler leiden. Auch ich finde die männlichen Blutelfen schwul und kann mich nicht damit identifizieren. Ich finde aber der Paladin sollte noch von einer zweiten Rasse gespielt werden können und nicht nur von Blutelfen.


----------



## keen. (1. September 2008)

blindhai schrieb:


> Ich denke Blutelfen werden einfach mit Nachtelfen verglichen und die kann sicherlich kein Hordler leiden. Auch ich finde die männlichen Blutelfen schwul und kann mich nicht damit identifizieren. Ich finde aber der Paladin sollte noch von einer zweiten Rasse gespielt werden können und nicht nur von Blutelfen.




auch wenn ich dafür bin dass pala für andere rassen zur verfügung stehen sollte (vote 4 orc-pala!! määächtige schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) , passt es nicht so ganz in die wow-story, die aber leider auch ohnehin manchmal sehr argh gedehnt und angepasst wird.

mal nebenbei haben die allies auch nur eine shami rasse mit den draenai


----------



## StarBlight (1. September 2008)

blindhai schrieb:


> Auch ich finde die männlichen Blutelfen schwul



einatmen ausatmen... ruhig bleiben.. alles wird gut ... jeder hat einr echt auf freie meinung.... +zitter+ *kopf->tisch*


----------



## Silmarilli (1. September 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> metrosexuell?!
> 
> 
> <- steht auf schmerzen
> ...




du hastn helm auf ... da macht hinhauen keinen spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ein ./sign an StarBlight 

Was mich an Metrosexuellen Männer fasziniert das se sich teilweise aufbrezeln wie es vor nem Jahr der Trend bei den ach so wiederlichen "Schwulen" war und nun glauben gaaaanz doll männlich zu wirken ... irgendwie versteh ich das bis heute nicht ... ich finds toll das es für manche Männer einen Weg gefunden wurde um ihnen beizubringen sich täglich frische Klamotten anzuziehen und sich öfter als einmal die Woche zu waschen aber irgendwie scheint das mit dem Körper"cult" etwas ausgeartet zu sein. aber naja lieber zu viel als zu wenig :-/

B²T: Warum sind Blutelfen so unbeliebt.... bei den alteingesessenen Hordlern .... klares Revier-Verteidigungs-Verhalten .-)
bei der Allianz .... naja auch wenn ich keinen spielen tue .... ich würd eher noch nen männlichen Blutelf als einen Draenai spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  beides probiert ... geht beides nicht für mich .... aber Blutelfen sehen besser aus .... bzw. das problem ... sie sehen zu gut / aalglatt / tuckig etc. aus für Azeroth und Co. 

lg Sily


----------



## Scalptaker (1. September 2008)

Ich seh das im großen und ganzen wie StarBlight.

Naja es gibt auch Leute, die finden Schule und generell alles was den Intellekt eines Huhns überschreitet schwul... Warum also nicht auch Leute, die Blutelfen schwul finden? ^_^"


----------



## Frink (1. September 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> Hmmm, warum sehen eigentlich männliche Blutelfen schwul aus?
> Das muss mir ma einer definieren.
> 
> Wegen der perfekten Haare? Dem perfektem Body? Der allgemein angenehm anzusehenden Erscheinung?
> ...


kommt mir auch ziemlich bekannt vor -.-


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. September 2008)

/ironie on
bluelfen sind schwul kleine dummgrinsende männchen mit grünen /pinken haaren sind also hetero ...
/ironie off



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. September 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> du hastn helm auf ... da macht hinhauen keinen spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*zustimm*


----------



## dende80 (10. September 2008)

weil sie ein kleinen pimmel haben


----------



## Bihd (10. September 2008)

nachtelfen können tanzen und blutelfen nicht das sieht viel zu kac... aus


----------



## Tanknix (10. September 2008)

Naja, männliche Blutelfen sehen zB. durch die komischen Frisuren leicht komisch aus.
Allerdings find ich sie an sich ganz okay, net nur weil mein momentaner Main-char eine BE 11 ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerome234 (10. September 2008)

Ich finde Blutelfen sind einer der coolsten Rassen in WoW. Genauso wie Gnome oder Trolle.
Die Rasse die ich wirklich verabscheue sind die Nachtelfen.Ich finde die Animationen so hässlich, der Stil gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. die Blutelfen schauen cool aus, sind böse und sie haben das beste Anfangsgebiet. Ich liebe auch die Hauptstadt, die schaut extrem cool aus. das einzige schlechte an den Blutelfen ist der Tanz. das ist das einzige was schwul aussieht (Nachtelfen tanzen aber auch nicht wirklich besser)


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Warum schwul... : Weil sie GUT aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerome234 (10. September 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> doch, würde ich schon sagen, da das das vorher gegangene ziel von blizzard war, die überbevölkerung bzw nicht ausgeglichene verteilung von horde zu allianz auszumerzen.
> 
> und ist ihr auch damit recht gut gelungen wie man im spiel selbst und anhand der ganzen posts hier sehen kann.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir wieder sprechen. Ich glaube sogar das die meisten Kinder es cool finden einen bösen und Angsteinflösenden Charakter zu spielen ( wie zB. einen Untoten). Als ich angefangen habe mit Wow (vor einem Jahr) war ich 13 und wollte eigentlich auch einen Untoten spielen. aber dann hat mein freund gesagt wir sollten lieber allianz chars spielen hab ich halt einen Mensch Paladin gespielt. Und ich glaube Blutelfen passen gar nicht schlecht zur Horde. sie sind böse, süchtig nach mana, Arrogant. Sie schauen vielleicht nicht grade furchteinflösend aus aber eigentlich sind sie es. Und die Horde soll ja etwas böse sein oder? Und was hätten sie statt 2 rassen machen sollen?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. September 2008)

dende80 schrieb:


> weil sie ein kleinen pimmel haben



woher willst du das denn wissen
bevor man so einen schwachsinn postet sollte man lieber die klappe halten
so ein argument kann nur von jmd kommen der geistig nicht ganz reif ist


----------

